# Woman of the Day Thread



## Jem

Seeing as the Bloke of the Day Thread is on page 43, and has still managed to remain in the confines of General, I thought we could do the same for the women.

So fitness girls, ordinary girls but no munters and no overly provocative pics [or it will get moved to AL]

Get posting :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## 3752

she is very nice i would probably leave the wife for her.....lol


----------



## bentleymiller

Pscarb said:


> she is very nice i would probably leave the wife for her.....lol


I feel a clip around the ear comin on Scarbs lol


----------



## A51M

nice chest and face, but the body's not my cup of tea


----------



## Jem




----------



## Uriel

very very sexy that jem......Oh I'd love to lick those veins on her tummy


----------



## Jem

Pauline Nordin :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## cellaratt

Cory Everson


----------



## Jem

Yes cella - very sexy - they don't make 'em like they used to :laugh:


----------



## The Gimp

Can we have more than one woman each day then?.

Anyway, Gina Carano. Strike force fighter.

Hard as nails and tasty to boot.


----------



## Uriel

Wee G posted some great ones in the Male animal.

I'll post my fave here then.

The combination of a hard body but soft curvey boobs is about perfect for me


----------



## MT29

There's a girl who posts on here fitness girl or fitness barbie ? Get a picture up love.


----------



## Jem

Cannot see yours Uriel - is it just me ?

I like Gina too - those pics are not the best of her - from what I can remember she has a good bod on her

here is Felicia Romero


----------



## Jem

MT29 said:


> There's a girl who posts on here fitness girl or fitness barbie ? Get a picture up love.


Don't talk to her like that :cursing: that would be carly and she has worked damned hard to get like that - show her some respect


----------



## MT29

Jem said:


> Don't talk to her like that :cursing: that would be carly and she has worked damned hard to get like that - show her some respect


That's a f u c k i n g compliment, i'd be evry happy if someone posted about me in bloke of the day. You need to chillax :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Jem said:


> Cannot see yours Uriel - is it just me ?


fixed:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

MT29 said:


> That's a f u c k i n g compliment, i'd be evry happy if someone posted about me in bloke of the day. You need to chillax :lol:


"get a picture up love" is patronising MT, can't you see that ?


----------



## Jem

Uriel said:


> fixed:thumbup1:


Gotcha  I can see what you mean :laugh:


----------



## KRS

http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=4799289&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1'>http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=4799289&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1]http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=4799289&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1'>http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=4799289&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1[/URL]

http://vimeo.com/4799289'>http://vimeo.com/4799289">Rosa Acosta x Perfection 2</a> from http://vimeo.com/user703440'>http://vimeo.com/user703440">Kvein</a> on http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.


----------



## MT29

Jem said:


> "get a picture up love" is patronising MT, can't you see that ?


We're on a forum full of fit/healthy people who post pics,avatars of there bodies. If that was another member who said that you wouldn't be ****d. Stop trying to look caring over the internet, you just want attentio all the time.


----------



## cellaratt

Jem said:


> "get a picture up love" is patronising MT, can't you see that ?





MT29 said:


> We're on a forum full of fit/healthy people who post pics,avatars of there bodies. If that was another member who said that you wouldn't be ****d. Stop trying to look caring over the internet, you just want attentio all the time.

















... :thumb: ...


----------



## hamsternuts

Jembo! no one was being insulting, chillax, it's crimbo!

and it was a compliment!

if YOU said to me, "Hammy, get a picture up, love...."

i'd overload the server by forcing literally millions of images down the wires, for your benefit!

and i'd have the biggest head in the world, too, and the biggest smile on it!

if fitness babe comes on and says she's offended, fair enough.

but i can't see it somehow, i'm sure she'd be chuffed!


----------



## Jem

MT29 said:


> We're on a forum full of fit/healthy people who post pics,avatars of there bodies. *If that was another member who said that you wouldn't be ****d.* *Stop trying to look caring over the internet, you just want attentio all the time*.


Actually that's just not true - I would have pulled anyone about it. You were patronising and now I know you're a twit as well :whistling:

Why have you sent me a friends request ?

That old attention seeking thing again - change the record

Stop spamming the thread


----------



## Uriel

you do have to leave the "C'mon Love" stuff up to individuals....it's a weird one.

Believe it or not, I've never ever been one for wolf whistling women....I may be up my @rse a bit but always thought it was a bit demeaning.....but my misses came in one day beaming - looking really chuffed saying "Guess who just got wolf whistled?"

I mean she's fuking married to me...... I treat her like a fuking queen but oh no - she's beaming casue some fat fuking hairy @rsed builder whistled at her out of a van.

I give up with women, you're all fuking hard work lol


----------



## MT29

Jem said:


> Actually that's just not true - I would have pulled anyone about it. You were patronising and now I know you're a twit as well :whistling:
> 
> Why have you sent me a friends request ?
> 
> That old attention seeking thing again - change the record
> 
> Stop spamming the thread


I sent the friends request before this.

:surrender:


----------



## cellaratt

Uriel said:


> you do have to leave the "C'mon Love" stuff up to individuals....it's a weird one.
> 
> Believe it or not, I've never ever been one for wolf whistling women....I may be up my @rse a bit but always thought it was a bit demeaning.....but my misses came in one day beaming - looking really chuffed saying "Guess who just got wolf whistled?"
> 
> I mean she's fuking married to me...... I treat her like a fuking queen but oh no - she's beaming casue some fat fuking hairy @rsed builder whistled at her out of a van.
> 
> I give up with women, you're all fuking hard work lol


 :beer:


----------



## Jem

Uriel said:


> you do have to leave the "C'mon Love" stuff up to individuals....it's a weird one.
> 
> Believe it or not, I've never ever been one for wolf whistling women....I may be up my @rse a bit but always thought it was a bit demeaning.....but my misses came in one day beaming - looking really chuffed saying "Guess who just got wolf whistled?"
> 
> I mean she's fuking married to me...... I treat her like a fuking queen but oh no - she's beaming casue some fat fuking hairy @rsed builder whistled at her out of a van.
> 
> I give up with women, you're all fuking hard work lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Yep we are - I dont object to it with people I know, but he does not know carly and it just seemed like all her hard work and determination was reduced to "get a picture up love". She has and does work harder in the gym, than most of these men on here, so why bring it down to base level :confused1: ?

Enough of that, perhaps I am a bit sensitive 

Where's the pics ?


----------



## faz

Uriel said:


> you do have to leave the "C'mon Love" stuff up to individuals....it's a weird one.
> 
> Believe it or not, I've never ever been one for wolf whistling women....I may be up my @rse a bit but always thought it was a bit demeaning.....but my misses came in one day beaming - looking really chuffed saying "Guess who just got wolf whistled?"
> 
> I mean she's fuking married to me...... I treat her like a fuking queen but oh no - she's beaming casue some fat fuking hairy @rsed builder whistled at her out of a van.
> 
> I give up with women, you're all fuking hard work lol


same ere m8, the wife said she'd be gutted if she walked to work and didnt get some from a building site or a white van man/men whistle or shout somthing, think most women like it just the pc mad feminists who dont


----------



## Uriel

Jem said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Yep we are - I dont object to it with people I know, but he does not know carly and it just seemed like all her hard work and determination was reduced to "get a picture up love". She has and does work harder in the gym, than most of these men on here, so why bring it down to base level :confused1: ?
> 
> Enough of that, perhaps I am a bit sensitive
> 
> Where's the pics ?


Carly is stunning:thumbup1:


----------



## big

Ok, now let's all kiss and make up. I don't want what has the potential to be the greatest thread in the history of this board turning into an argument and getting removed. Cheers


----------



## Uriel

faz said:


> same ere m8, the wife said she'd be gutted if she walked to work and didnt get some from a building site or a white van man/men whistle or shout somthing, think most women like it just the pc mad feminists who dont


let me tell you though bud - when the shoe is on the other foot and I was wolf whistled by a bunch of arabs hanging out a 4x4 when I was cycling to the gym in the UAE....not pleasant:lol: :lol:

I mean, I hadn't shaved my legs or owt!!


----------



## Jem

Ok sorry folks 

Jelena & Jaime :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

big said:


> Ok, now let's all kiss and make up. I don't want what has the potential to be the greatest thread in the history of this board turning into an argument and getting removed. Cheers


You're the Boss x


----------



## Uriel

:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Jake H

Jem said:


> Ok sorry folks
> 
> Jelena & Jaime :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 34698
> 
> 
> View attachment 34699


the bottom one is my fav of this thread thx jem


----------



## Jem

Don't think much of that cheapo belt :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cellaratt

Elaine Alden


----------



## Jem

Jake H said:


> the bottom one is my fav of this thread thx jem


Have you seen Jaime's bottom Jake ? 

I like Pauline and Jelena's physiques best :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

fixed again


----------



## Jem

Cannot see it Uriel lol


----------



## weeman

Jem,i am lovin you for postin this thread:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Uriel mate your putting up some blinders there!!!

i cant rep or fuk all jst now!!!!


----------



## weeman

chickentuna from bodybuilding.com :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

Jem said:


> Cannot see it Uriel lol


fixed again sorry


----------



## hamsternuts

if we're talking about toned women, linda hamilton from T2 anyone?

sorry, can't find many decent pics, but i remember her being in good shape then.


----------



## MT29

Yeah she's in the mental hospital doing pull ups.


----------



## hamsternuts

MT29 said:


> Yeah she's in the mental hospital doing pull ups.


yeah, with her bed up on end

that's what i wanted, but couldn't find pics 

in terminator 1, i actually pleasured myself over the scene when she was riding kyle reese

only a short scene, had to rewind a couple of times


----------



## clairey.h

not to bad ....not to bad


----------



## clairey.h

just found my new pin up anyway :thumb:


----------



## Captain Hero

KRS said:


> http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=4799289&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1]http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=4799289&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1Rosa Acosta x Perfection 2 from Kvein on Vimeo.


Repped. Very....uh, flexible  and Attractive. Love the smile. And the boobs


----------



## Captain Hero

cellaratt said:


> Elaine Alden


Your a man of good taste Cell


----------



## Jem

Yes Hamster - Linda Hamilton was my inspiration -She was the first woman I saw with muscles and I always wanted to look like that - reps baby yeah


----------



## Jem

Elaine Goodlad [middle] is 45 ...not bad eh ?


----------



## RedKola

I'm liking these pics BTW! 

Quite inspiring really! 

(small tingle in me [email protected] bone)

Am I gay? :lol:


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> I'm liking these pics BTW!
> 
> Quite inspiring really!
> 
> (small tingle in me [email protected] bone)
> 
> Am I gay? :lol:


thats me off back into the cupboard with the meatstick again:lol:


----------



## RedKola

weeman said:


> thats me off back into the cupboard with the meatstick again:lol:


I think we best just lock you in there! :lol:

Bring you out when we need you! :lol:


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> I'm liking these pics BTW!
> 
> Quite inspiring really!
> 
> (small tingle in me [email protected] bone)
> 
> Am I gay? :lol:


Yes you must be  

No seriously, they are beautiful women and we should be able to say that without being accused of wearing comfortable shoes :laugh:

It's just how I want to be :thumbup1:

As for you - get in that gym and show them who's boss lady :bounce:


----------



## RedKola

Hmm - I think I prefer womens bodies to mens! :lol: I like to look at them more. 

I like mens too but I think womens bodies are more pleasing to the eye....

OMG I'm a full on GAY! 

:lol:


----------



## clairey.h

pretty tasty...wouldnt mind looking like this myself :thumb:


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> Ok sorry folks
> 
> Jelena & Jaime :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 34698
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> oh my fcuking good lord....
> 
> this one is making go into a frenzied up state...
> 
> she is,well my vocabulary is muted...but as always,love the meatier gals too!!


----------



## weeman

i am wondering thru this thread and just squeaking with delight.


----------



## clairey.h

weeman said:


> *i am wondering thru this thread* and just squeaking with delight.


are you lost :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> View attachment 34713
> 
> 
> pretty tasty...wouldnt mind looking like this myself :thumb:


well you kind of do ...just work on the abs !

Isnt it funny how we tend to stick to our own colouring - eg I go for the dark latino types and you go for the bimbos   fpmsl - I mean blondes babes :lol: :tongue:


----------



## RedKola

clairey.h said:


> are you lost (in paradise) :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

clairey.h said:


> View attachment 34713
> 
> 
> pretty tasty...wouldnt mind looking like this myself :thumb:


Am in total agreement would love to look like that!! :thumbup1: (obviously not blonde lol)


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> well you kind of do ...just work on the abs !
> 
> Isnt it funny how we tend to stick to our own colouring - eg I go for the dark latino types and you go for the bimbos   fpmsl - I mean blondes babes :lol: :tongue:


depends though.......collars and cuffs and all that me dear :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

anabolic ant said:


> Nice choice Ant :thumb: her and pauline are my faves :bounce:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> depends though.......collars and cuffs and all that me dear :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


oh yeah forgot your ginge  in the interests of equality I am going in search of a ginge fitness babe :cool2:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> oh yeah forgot your ginge  in the interests of equality I am going in search of a ginge fitness babe :cool2:


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: NO IM NOT:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

nothing against ginges mind :whistling: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Bettyboo said:


> Am in total agreement would love to look like that!! :thumbup1: (obviously not blonde lol)


and whats wrong with blonde :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

clairey.h said:


> are you lost :whistling: :lol:


As Red said,i'm just wondering thru paradise here lol like a little kid in a sweetshop.

You know,its actually the only reason i compete,so i can get to go backstage where all the women that look like this are within touching distance,asking for help with their tans etc.

I is one sneaky cat,as has been touched upon before:laugh:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

man saw the pics of gina carano in the first page, she can let me into her guard any day


----------



## weeman

clairey.h said:


> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: NO IM NOT:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> nothing against ginges mind :whistling: :whistling: :lol:


dont deny it,no need to hide,you'r in a familiar fold here,at least your a female ginge which is altogether more acceptable.

Not long now before Robsta will be sporting a ginga mo hawk and all will be well in the world,no one will ever take the p1ss again then:lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

clairey.h said:


> and whats wrong with blonde :confused1: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Blonde colouring just does not suit me lol Nothing wrongs with blondes hehe:whistling:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> As Red said,i'm just wondering thru paradise here lol like a little kid in a sweetshop.
> 
> You know,its actually the only reason i compete,so i can get to go backstage where all the women that look like this are within touching distance,asking for help with their tans etc.
> 
> *I is one sneaky cat,as has been touched upon before:laugh:*


yes you are ...you and your sky remote get everywhere 







cannot find a ginge fitness girl :lol: they either dye their hair or don't compete ....was bombarded with images of ginger spice and her 6 pack ....not to be posted here :ban:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> dont deny it,no need to hide,you'r in a familiar fold here,at least your a female ginge which is altogether more acceptable.
> 
> Not long now before Robsta will be sporting a ginga mo hawk and all will be well in the world,no one will ever take the p1ss again then:lol: :lol:


Except moi


----------



## clairey.h

weeman said:


> dont deny it,no need to hide,you'r in a familiar fold here,at least your a female ginge which is altogether more acceptable.
> 
> *Not long now before Robsta will be sporting a ginga mo hawk* and all will be well in the world,no one will ever take the p1ss again then:lol: :lol:


there was fitness pics up in the AL but I cant find them anywhere and there were some hotties to........job for you mr wee :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

lets just not start on robsta....im in a p1ss taking mood.....and I fear the ban stick will be raised above my head if I answer that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> yes you are ...you and your sky remote get everywhere
> 
> View attachment 34715
> 
> 
> View attachment 34716
> 
> 
> View attachment 34717
> 
> 
> cannot find a ginge fitness girl :lol: they either dye their hair or don't compete ....was bombarded with images of ginger spice and her 6 pack ....not to be posted here :ban:


with threads like this the remote is at hand all day!!! lmao

have to say your taste in women is top jem,yumma humma!!!!


----------



## weeman

clairey.h said:


> there was fitness pics up in the AL but I cant find them anywhere and there were some hotties to........job for you mr wee :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> lets just not start on robsta....im in a p1ss taking mood.....and I fear the ban stick will be raised above my head if I answer that :lol: :lol: :lol:


The girls in the thread were from a link to a bb.com thread of uber hot fitness girls but the thread doesny exist anymore :crying:


----------



## MissBC

some random pics......

give me 17 weeks and il dam well have abs of the 2nd pic and an ass like the 4th lol


----------



## clairey.h

weeman said:


> The girls in the thread were from a link to a bb.com thread of uber hot fitness girls but the thread doesny exist anymore :crying:


 :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: I'll shed a tear with you over that thread............................

all better now :tongue:


----------



## Jem

MissBC said:


> some random pics......


Bri I have a calendar from shemuscle.com with that last pic on - loving her hams and glutes :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

not sure if shes been mentioned yet..............but deserves another one :thumb:


----------



## weeman

clairey.h said:


> :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: I'll shed a tear with you over that thread............................
> 
> all better now :tongue:


never fear,where theres a will theres a way,allow me to redeem myself and bask in the reppage i deserve for presenting you all with this link-

http://deekay.delimit.net/frames.html?page=fitwomen

Its a site with links to virtually every fitness/figure/physique girls web pages you can think of listed in alphabetical order 

aaaaaah yeah,i am good :thumb: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h




----------



## clairey.h




----------



## MissBC

Jamie Eason


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Thats her name! I always see pics of jamie eason, very fine specimin indeed. MissBC im sure you can match these ladies with a few weeks of graft and hard training


----------



## Jem

she is just a honey isn't she ...how anyone could not find her attractive is beyond me ...

Loving the first outfit too

I like the gritty shoots - you know hardcore gym shots with big boots and chains - camo pants :lol:

I do sound like a **** now :tongue:


----------



## RedKola

What about wee Andy Black?


----------



## LittleChris

Great photos guys :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

Seyyed said:


> MissBC im sure you can match these ladies with a few weeks of graft and hard training


hahahaha well prep starts in 6 days so give me a few weeks and we will see lol..... watch this space :thumb:


----------



## Jem

why ? you gonna post pics in it Bri


----------



## Jem

Great glutes on her RK


----------



## MissBC

Jem said:


> why ? you gonna post pics in it Bri


hahahaha depends how good i look but no doubt there will be comp pics eventually


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

MissBC said:


> hahahaha depends how good i look but no doubt there will be comp pics eventually


haha well you wont be able to hide em forever anyway:laugh: eventually theyd be posted up by somone:whistling:


----------



## MissBC

Seyyed said:


> haha well you wont be able to hide em forever anyway:laugh: eventually theyd be posted up by somone:whistling:


well considering DB and i are doing the same comp there are bound to be pics on here of us both!! have trained at DL a few times with him but yet to see you seyyed so maybe one day il catch up with you there and you can see me showing DB how to train properly!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## RedKola

Jem said:


> Great glutes on her RK


Great wee package!


----------



## leveret

Way too many muscle women going on in this thread!! Lets get back to the hotties


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

MissBC said:


> well considering DB and i are doing the same comp there are bound to be pics on here of us both!! have trained at DL a few times with him but yet to see you seyyed so maybe one day il catch up with you there and you can see me showing DB how to train properly!! :laugh::laugh:


So youve discovered the delights of david lloyds then :lol: yeh be gd to catch up with you, come on a leg day so I can at least attempt to show off :laugh: lol jk


----------



## RedKola

leveret said:


> Way too many muscle women going on in this thread!! Lets get back to the hotties


I got just the thing for ya 

Don't say I'm not good to you!


----------



## MissBC

Seyyed said:


> So youve discovered the delights of david lloyds then :lol: yeh be gd to catch up with you, come on a leg day so I can at least attempt to show off :laugh: lol jk


hahahaha yea its not TOOOO bad... nice chilling in the spa and pool after working out though!!!! i have trained legs there 2 times and god dam DB making me do walking lunges all round your gym..... :surrender:


----------



## MissBC

RedKola said:


> I got just the thing for ya
> 
> Don't say I'm not good to you!


she is hot as fcuk...........


----------



## leveret

RedKola said:


> I got just the thing for ya
> 
> Don't say I'm not good to you!


Looking good there Kola


----------



## Uriel

that cake is making her quite vascular


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

MissBC said:


> hahahaha yea its not TOOOO bad... nice chilling in the spa and pool after working out though!!!! i have trained legs there 2 times and god dam DB making me do walking lunges all round your gym..... :surrender:


true say, I should actually use the pool and spa to recover better, havin ton of recovary issues cus I do martial arts as well, always wakin up sore n such:laugh: not the best thing for an 18 yr old lad! Walking lunges are painful! I kept banging the frickin barbell at the machines so swapt em with db, much better:thumbup1:


----------



## stephy

ive got a wee obsession with Lyzabeth Lopez just now, love watching her video blogs on youtube (www.youtube.com/lyzabethlopez  )


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> What about wee Andy Black?


Andi is awesome..... Little "Miss Everything" cos she won the lot :thumb:

Lot of hearts be breaking soon.... her weddings in February 

And if you really want to be impressed....


----------



## Jem

Sorry to interject ^^^^ but wtf is that fat munter in here for - I opened this thread whilst eating xmas pud... stopped me mid way to my mouth


----------



## R84

Gina Carano in the boxing ring has got to be one of the hottest pics I have seen. She has just got something powerful and sexy about her IMO. Would definitely be up for a rumble in the jungle.


----------



## jess124

RedKola said:


> What about wee Andy Black?


Stunning, I think she looks fantastic. :thumb:


----------



## WRT

RedKola said:


> What about wee Andy Black?


 :drool:


----------



## Jem

Monica Guerra


----------



## WRT

leveret said:


> Way too many muscle women going on in this thread!! Lets get back to the hotties


Howcome it's always the skinny boys that don't like "muscle women":lol:


----------



## Jem

Reps when I can zar

That's it then - that clip says Andi Black is woman of the day for me:beer: :beer: :beer:

Wicked routine - great fun :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Ak_88

WRT said:


> Howcome it's always the skinny boys that don't like "muscle women":lol:


They're scared of being outgunned of course :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

WRT said:


> Howcome it's always the skinny boys that don't like "muscle women":lol:


...makes them feel inferior.

Which they are 



leveret said:


> Way too many muscle women going on in this thread!! Lets get back to the hotties


Oh god here we go....

The thread was created by a female to post up pics of hot female bodybuilders/figure girls etc etc.

Sorry to disappoint you, but we are not going to change it all to suit you.

If its not to your taste feel free to fvck off and read another thread, or else start your own.

Goodbye.


----------



## WRT

Ak_88 said:


> They're scared of being outgunned of course :lol:





Zara-Leoni said:


> ...makes them feel inferior.
> 
> Which they are


Both are true:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> ...makes them feel inferior.
> 
> Which they are
> 
> Oh god here we go....
> 
> The thread was created by a female to post up pics of hot female bodybuilders/figure girls etc etc.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you, but we are not going to change it all to suit you.
> 
> If its not to your taste feel free to fvck off and read another thread, or else start your own.
> 
> Goodbye.


FPMSL :cool2: :cool2: :cool2:


----------



## Nidge

weeman said:


> chickentuna from bodybuilding.com :thumbup1:


Nice bodies don't like the fake fun bags.


----------



## Jem

worth reposting zar - nice one !


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> worth reposting zar - nice one !
> 
> 
> 
> <div class=


Fab eh :thumb:

Heres another... you will LOVE this :thumb:


----------



## RedKola

I love watching Andi on stage, seen her a few times now and she's so mesmerizing!


----------



## Jem

Brilliant !


----------



## Bettyboo

Nice posts, I wish I could be as agile as that lol...Im more like a wooden broom Im not very subtle at all ...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> I love watching Andi on stage, seen her a few times now and she's so mesmerizing!


I have a vid of her on stage at the Caledonia which I keep meaning to put on youtube... awesome stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## RedKola

Zara-Leoni said:


> I have a vid of her on stage at the Caledonia which I keep meaning to put on youtube... awesome stuff :thumbup1:


Cool  You'll need to get it up when you are feeling up to it 

Any better today? 

:thumb:


----------



## Lou

cellaratt said:


> Cory Everson


Was that post plastic surgery at the hands of her husband??????? :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> Cool  You'll need to get it up when you are feeling up to it
> 
> Any better today?
> 
> :thumb:


Well am starting to eat today.... so far I have had 4 cornish wafers with camembert 

Chicken soup is heating up now though.... see how that goes down :thumbup1:


----------



## The Gimp

Jaime Koeppe


----------



## The Gimp

Crissy Moran


----------



## Mercy-Leigh

Inferno Gladiators. FTW.


----------



## robisco11

The Gimp said:


> Jaime Koeppe


:bounce:more, more, more


----------



## Jem

Mercy I raise your Inferno with Thunder ....[but I cannot find a decent pic - she is centre]


----------



## weeman

thunder defo got that 'i'm gnr fuk your sh1t up' look going on,yes please


----------



## Tommy10

...perfection......


----------



## Tommy10

....ok....heres the real deal......

Karolna Kurkova....mmmmmm


----------



## weeman

leveret said:


> Way too many muscle women going on in this thread!! Lets get back to the hotties





Pelayo said:


> ....ok....heres the real deal......
> 
> Karolna Kurkova....mmmmmm


lol mate,your missing the point,hot figure/trained/physique type girls,not run of the mill ten a penny hotties


----------



## stephy

Jem said:


> Mercy I raise your Inferno with Thunder ....[but I cannot find a decent pic - she is centre]
> 
> View attachment 34739


 I like Tempest! the wee blonde in the back


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> lol mate,your missing the point,hot figure/trained/physique type girls,not run of the mill ten a penny hotties


Exactamundo!!!!


----------



## RedKola

She is stunning AND her face hasn't suffered for it! Bonus  I know she's not proper dieted though.


----------



## Tommy10

weeman said:


> lol mate,your missing the point,hot figure/trained/physique type girls,not run of the mill ten a penny hotties


...SURE.......?


----------



## stephy

who is she?^^ @ RK


----------



## Guest




----------



## robisco11

RedKola...where did you find that then


----------



## RedKola

stephy said:


> who is she?^^ @ RK


I put a search in for Pauline Nordin and she came up 

Stunning, eh?


----------



## rs007

Fellow Scot and Extreme athlete Layla Doherty, excellent lines, wins a lot but doesn't seem to get a lot of exposure, so I'm doing my bit here 

Photo courtesy of Extreme Nutrition


----------



## RedKola

I like Layla too, lovely physique!


----------



## weeman

the girls of Metroflex gym :thumb: :drool: :drool:


----------



## MissBC

rs007 said:


> Fellow scot and Extreme athlete Layla Doherty, excellent lines, wins a lot but doesn't get a lot of exposure, so I'm doing my bit here
> 
> Photo courtesy of Extreme Nutrition


she looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Fellow scot and Extreme athlete Layla Doherty, excellent lines, wins a lot but doesn't get a lot of exposure, so I'm doing my bit here
> 
> Photo courtesy of Extreme Nutrition


i drool over her often:bounce: :bounce:

in fact heres Lynn Carmichael,i cant think clean enough thoughts so i shall not comment on this pic:innocent:


----------



## RedKola




----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


>


:thumbup1:uhuhhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh


----------



## Kate1976

Gina Aliotti...she is hawt :thumbup1:

gina.bmp


----------



## RedKola

weeman said:


> :thumbup1:uhuhhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh


I think I'd turn gay for her! :lol:

Nah, scrap that....I wanna BE her! :lol:


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> I think I'd turn gay for her! :lol:
> 
> Nah, scrap that....I wanna BE her! :lol:


i wanna be her too,i would touch myself soooooooooooooooo good:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Hero

Mercy-Leigh said:


> Inferno Gladiators. FTW.


Yes


----------



## RedKola

weeman said:


> i wanna be her too,i would touch myself soooooooooooooooo good:lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah, I think I'm setting me sights waaaayyy to far ahead of myself! :lol:

But it's good to dream, right!?  :thumb:


----------



## RedKola

Captain Hero said:


> Yes


I thought she was a cartoon :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

http://www.wpwmax.com/0-testdata/samples/0002436/pcimages/214x171.jpg

Not sure if this will work lol


----------



## RedKola

Bettyboo said:


> http://www.wpwmax.com/0-testdata/samples/0002436/pcimages/214x171.jpg
> 
> Not sure if this will work lol


No, not working :sad:


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> Yeah, I think I'm setting me sights waaaayyy to far ahead of myself! :lol:
> 
> But it's good to dream, right!?  :thumb:


nothings impossible hen thats for sure,youve seen it with your own eyes,Rams and me were fat pleb bodybuilders for years,look how awesome we are now and think how many folks said we would never look anything like half decent:lol:

6 months to a year can make MAHOOSIVE differences to the body when everything is done right,transformations into a different looking person


----------



## RedKola

weeman said:


> nothings impossible hen thats for sure,youve seen it with your own eyes,Rams and me were fat pleb bodybuilders for years,look how awesome we are now and think how many folks said we would never look anything like half decent:lol:
> 
> 6 months to a year can make MAHOOSIVE differences to the body when everything is done right,transformations into a different looking person


Fk it, I'll give it a bash and see how it goes


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> Fk it, I'll give it a bash and see how it goes


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: it'll be a blast,and you got the best help at hand.

no i dont mean me and Rams,i have Wul B's phone number:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> :thumbup1:uhuhhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh





Kate1976 said:


> Gina Aliotti...she is hawt :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 34750


Yep Pauline and Gina - hot ladies


----------



## RedKola

weeman said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: it'll be a blast,and you got the best help at hand.
> 
> no i dont mean me and Rams,i have Wul B's phone number:lol: :lol:


Well, that's just awesome! :lol:

Maybe I will be the next star of a protein tub  :bounce:


----------



## anabolic ant

anyone throw up any pics of the gorgeous super fit n sexy pics of cory everson...apologies,just zoomed straight to the last page!!!!


----------



## Jem

Page 1 ant ....


----------



## anabolic ant

Jem said:


> Page 1 ant ....


ooops,i must be very tired to have missed it...damn:confused1:...too much babycham this xmas:wacko:

thanks miss J!


----------



## Jem

sounds like a good one though ant x


----------



## Jem

All very quiet in here ! where are all the fit women ?


----------



## weeman

well you just walked in so thats one for today so far

(yeah i is smooth)


----------



## skd




----------



## RedKola

I'm still hung up on this woman!


----------



## RedKola

SkInHeAd said:


>


3 of them have double bellies!


----------



## A51M

RedKola said:


> I'm still hung up on this woman!


she is HOT:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> well you just walked in so thats one for today so far
> 
> (yeah i is smooth)


 :wub: :wub: yeah but I wubs ya for it 



RedKola said:


> I'm still hung up on this woman!


yeah - who is that - great bod [oh and loving the outfit :tongue: ]


----------



## Jem

Skinhead - I just hate that pic ...no munters allowed :lol:


----------



## MillionG

Some stunning girls being posted here, and some incredible physiques.

However, I can't help but think that some of these girls would look alot better if they weren't so shredded.

I mean I don't want to take anything away from them, they are impressive atheletes and I know they have worked SO hard to get to where they are.

But I suppose it's just a personal preference, what I find attractive will be different to the next bloke.

Suppose I'm just not into muscle girls, but then I wouldn't be because I'm a Skinny young lad and they intimidate me :tongue: :whistling:


----------



## RedKola

Jem said:


> :wub: :wub: yeah but I wubs ya for it
> 
> yeah - who is that - great bod [oh and loving the outfit :tongue: ]


Pauline Nordin! 

She's my fave so far!


----------



## Jem

MillionG said:


> Some stunning girls being posted here, and some incredible physiques.
> 
> However, I can't help but think that some of these girls would look alot better if they weren't so shredded.
> 
> I mean I don't want to take anything away from them, they are impressive atheletes and I know they have worked SO hard to get to where they are.
> 
> But I suppose it's just a personal preference, what I find attractive will be different to the next bloke.
> 
> Suppose I'm just not into muscle girls, *but then I wouldn't be because I'm a Skinny young lad and they intimidate me* :tongue: :whistling:


Yep  

I think you're safe Million - ladies that get themselves to this standard, demand an equally high standard from their fellas so smooth, skinny whatever is just not cutting it for them either :thumb:

Saying that - I don't think we have posted 'muscle' girls :confused1:

the girls we have posted are figure girls so far as I can remember - if you think they're muscle girls you ain't seen nothing yet ....take a look at Iris Kyle & report back :tongue:


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> Pauline Nordin!
> 
> She's my fave so far!


Sh!t doesn't look like her :confused1: - her and Jelena are my favourites :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

....come on now....she deserves to be here......AWESOME!!...... :thumb:


----------



## MillionG

Jem said:


> Yep
> 
> I think you're safe Million - ladies that get themselves to this standard, demand an equally high standard from their fellas so smooth, skinny whatever is just not cutting it for them either :thumb:
> 
> Saying that - I don't think we have posted 'muscle' girls :confused1:
> 
> the girls we have posted are figure girls so far as I can remember - if you think they're muscle girls you ain't seen nothing yet ....take a look at Iris Kyle & report back :tongue:


Just googled her, now that I do find intimidating lol.

And shhh don't be mean, I've only just started, I'll be a little arnie in no time :tongue: (maybe, lol).


----------



## Jem

I love Madonna - I hate the second pic - it's a really bad shot !


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> I love Madonna - I hate the second pic - it's a really bad shot !


yea..i supose....i love seeing alabaster skin, veins and bones....


----------



## weeman

i dont think there is anything i wouldnt let madonna do to me:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

MillionG said:


> Some stunning girls being posted here, and some incredible physiques.
> 
> However, I can't help but think that some of these girls would look alot better if they weren't so shredded.
> 
> I mean I don't want to take anything away from them, they are impressive atheletes and I know they have worked SO hard to get to where they are.
> 
> But I suppose it's just a personal preference, what I find attractive will be different to the next bloke.
> 
> Suppose I'm just not into muscle girls, but then I wouldn't be because *I'm a Skinny young lad and they intimidate me* :tongue: :whistling:


Exactly.

So stop your whining princess and go make the tea there's a good boy


----------



## Tommy10

Zara-Leoni said:


> Exactly.
> 
> So stop your whining princess and go make the tea there's a good boy


 :whistling: :whistling:...spoke like a true LEO....:laugh:


----------



## MillionG

Zara-Leoni said:


> Exactly.
> 
> So stop your whining princess and go make the tea there's a good boy


No need to take the p1ss.


----------



## rs007

Hahahahaha to be fair MillionG put his opinion in a very respectful way, not like most of the pr1cks on here - up to him what he does/doesnt find attractive.

I can actually remember being a kid, before I lifted wieghts, and being shocked by women BBers, but then you get used to it, and damn some of them are very very attractive ladies I must say :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> Yep
> 
> I think you're safe Million - ladies that get themselves to this standard, demand an equally high standard from their fellas so smooth, skinny whatever is just not cutting it for them either :thumb:
> 
> *Saying that - I don't think we have posted 'muscle' girls * :confused1:
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> the girls we have posted are figure girls so far as I can remember - if you think they're muscle girls you ain't seen nothing yet ....take a look at Iris Kyle & report back* :tongue:


some hot female physiques


----------



## rs007

MillionG said:


> No need to take the p1ss.


Uh oh

You don't want to go starting suttin with our Zara, she might only be the height of nonsense, but a lot fo dynamite comes in wee boxes :lol:


----------



## MillionG

Atleast someone noticed, cheers RS.


----------



## weeman

The first lady in the above posts is Kai Greene's Mrs btw


----------



## weeman

MillionG said:


> Atleast someone noticed, cheers RS.


no point suckin RS's cock cos he stood up for you,he's scared of Zara too.

As are most of the men on here.

She's scottish you see,as well as female,that and an angry temperament equals lengthy casualty visit:thumb:


----------



## Jem

Pauline and Gina :thumb:


----------



## MillionG

weeman said:


> no point suckin RS's cock cos he stood up for you,he's scared of Zara too.
> 
> As are most of the men on here.
> 
> She's scottish you see,as well as female,that and an angry temperament equals lengthy casualty visit:thumb:


Lol just happy someone noticed I made that post as un-sexist and a little macho as possible, I've seen how firey some of the girls on here can be.


----------



## Jem

Is it a fight ye be wanting ooar :bounce: :cowboy: :cowboy: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Exactly.
> 
> So stop your whining princess and go make the tea there's a good boy





MillionG said:


> No need to take the p1ss.





MillionG said:


> Lol just happy someone noticed I made that post as un-sexist and a little macho as possible, I've seen how firey some of the girls on here can be.


Nah you're alright I think - just need breaking in Million :lol:  :lol:

Firey :confused1: :innocent: :confused1:

We have to be mate - the amount of sh!te these chaps dole out :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

weeman said:


> some hot female physiques


awesome to look at....fookin amazing.....but not my cup of cha cha


----------



## rs007

MillionG said:


> Lol just happy someone noticed I made that post as un-sexist and a little macho as possible, I've seen how firey some of the girls on here can be.


I noticed cos I make an effort to do the same, in order to set myself apart from the usual "eurgh, women with muscle are so disgusting" crowd.

I think once you become accustomed to it - as it is very different from the socially accepted "norm", you start to see past it that no, it isn't masculine, and yes it can be extremely sensual - as I think a lot of the pictures here have proved.

Now obviously, like anything, you get extremes, and at the heavier end of the sport, there are women walking around with clearly masculine features, particularly facially. Do I find these women attractive? No I do not.

But that the thing, who gives a fvck what i find attractive, I am pretty certain these women dont :lol:

And I still respect the hard work that goes in to their physiques, and what they are trying to achieve - so its all good.

I was looking at a photogrpahic study last night a that a guy had done, some very harsh looking women - but the cnt had used deliberately harsh lighting and caught them literally in stage condition. Must have been day after, or day before, a show. These were top end world professional women.

I just think that was unfair. Seems like the photographer was trying to make a name for himself by amplifying the shock factor of his photos :cursing:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> The first lady in the above posts is Kai Greene's Mrs btw


Would not be arguing with her - if she says it's friday, it's friday


----------



## Tommy10

rs007 said:


> I noticed cos I make an effort to do the same, in order to set myself apart from the usual "eurgh, women with muscle are so disgusting" crowd.
> 
> I think once you become accustomed to it - as it is very different from the socially accepted "norm", you start to see past it that no, it isn't masculine, and yes it can be extremely sensual - as I think a lot of the pictures here have proved.
> 
> Now obviously, like anything, you get extremes, and at the heavier end of the sport, there are women walking around with clearly masculine features, particularly facially. Do I find these women attractive? No I do not.
> 
> But that the thing, who gives a fvck what i find attractive, I am pretty certain these women dont :lol:
> 
> And I still respect the hard work that goes in to their physiques, and what they are trying to achieve - so its all good.
> 
> I was looking at a photogrpahic study last night a that a guy had done, some very harsh looking women - but the cnt had used deliberately harsh lighting and caught them literally in stage condition. Must have been day after, or day before, a show. These were top end world professional women.
> 
> I just think that was unfair. Seems like the photographer was trying to make a name for himself by amplifying the shock factor of his photos :cursing:


....he does my Avi shots..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> Would not be arguing with her - if she says it's friday, it's friday


damn right,i would be going to life ending efforts to ensure you left her feeling satisfied after a sesh for fear of the reprisals if she wasnt happy:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Oi Bri - like the new avi:thumbup1:

so used to seeing you in a state of undress it will be a shocker to meet you in some :confused1:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> Oi Bri - like the new avi:thumbup1:
> 
> so used to seeing you in a state of undress it will be a shocker to meet you in some :confused1:


what makes you think i wonder about dressed in real life? c'mon Jem,Rams will verify i generally only use clingfilm (double wrapped for insulation when its snowing) as clothing:lol:


----------



## RedKola

Jem said:


> Oi Bri - like the new avi:thumbup1:
> 
> so used to seeing you in a state of undress it will be a shocker to meet you in some :confused1:


Bri's a naturist.... :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

:whistling:


----------



## Jem

He's a natty :blowme: :blowme:


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> Cannot see yours Uriel - is it just me ?
> 
> I like Gina too - those pics are not the best of her - from what I can remember she has a good bod on her
> 
> here is Felicia Romero
> 
> View attachment 34694
> 
> 
> View attachment 34695


 wow shes hot...

good thread Jem

x


----------



## RedKola

Jem said:


> He's a natty :blowme: :blowme:


Some natty! :lol:

:thumb:

:ban:


----------



## stephy

weeman said:


> what makes you think i wonder about dressed in real life? c'mon Jem,Rams will verify i generally only use clingfilm (double wrapped for insulation when its snowing) as clothing:lol:


 Liar

u had on all baggy clothes when i met you, and you jaffa cakes


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> He's a natty :blowme: :blowme:





RedKola said:


> Some natty! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> :ban:


as natural as bleach and as dirty as sh1t stained pants:thumbup1: :lol:



stephy said:


> Liar
> 
> u had on all baggy clothes when i met you, and you jaffa cakes


aaaaaaaaah but thats a technicality,i was feeling sorry for myself as i had my ass handed to me on stage that day and felt inferior,the bit you missed was just after Gary introduced you to us he quickly hurried you away,had you looked back you would have seen me standing there naked barring the posing pouch looking confused at where you disappeared to:confused1: :lol:


----------



## weeman

stephy said:


> Liar
> 
> u had on all baggy clothes when i met you, and you jaffa cakes


erm.......just looked at your album,get in there with the gun show!!! you didnt have those when i met you:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Pelayo said:


> :whistling: :whistling:...spoke like a true LEO....:laugh:


Meoiw 

Hello there twin :thumb:



rs007 said:


> Hahahahaha to be fair MillionG put his opinion in a very respectful way, not like most of the pr1cks on here - up to him what he does/doesnt find attractive.


Yup.

Which is why I made a little joke instead of tearing him a new @rsehole as us girlies do with the people who are actually being horrid :tongue:

He actually put it very politely indeed so credit to him for that :thumbup1:

Perhaps the young 'uns are more sensitive than I give them credit for lol....

(no Jem this is not your cue for a big "bada-boom-tish" moment woman! :lol: :lol



rs007 said:


> Uh oh
> 
> You don't want to go starting suttin with our Zara, she might only be the height of nonsense, but a lot fo dynamite comes in wee boxes :lol:


.....and she's hungry too having been ill for, like, ever.....

Hungry lions aint fun.... 



weeman said:


> no point suckin RS's cock cos he stood up for you,he's scared of Zara too.
> 
> As are most of the men on here.
> 
> She's scottish you see,as well as female,that and an angry temperament equals lengthy casualty visit:thumb:


Scottish, female, angry + hungry...... :tongue:

Currently sitting down to my 2nd meal of the day (this is good considering my 1st one in days was chicken soup yesterday and thats all I managed lol). Chicken and mashed potato. Hardly Lion food but I think its a safe option.... :tongue:


----------



## stephy

weeman said:


> erm.......just looked at your album,get in there with the gun show!!! you didnt have those when i met you:bounce: :bounce:


 theyre just wee pistols so far :cool2: i didnt, they just grew over night, and u guys act like this stuff is hard work :whistling: haha


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Actually where's Tom??

He's young and takes a good abusing without complaint.... bless him :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

stephy said:


> theyre just wee pistols so far :cool2: i didnt, they just grew over night, *and u guys act like this stuff is hard work* :whistling: haha


keep up the cheek and you'll have a full on gun war on your hands!!!! :lol: :lol:

(yeah thats a blatant 'try and get her to post pics' move)


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Actually where's Tom??
> 
> He's young and takes a good abusing without complaint.... bless him :lol: :lol: :lol:


Tom knows the score,he ASKS for the abuse,its the only way to be,and he's learned so young,he's gnr go far:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MillionG

Zara-Leoni said:


> Meoiw
> 
> Hello there twin :thumb:
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Which is why I made a little joke instead of tearing him a new @rsehole as us girlies do with the people who are actually being horrid :tongue:
> 
> He actually put it very politely indeed so credit to him for that :thumbup1:
> 
> Perhaps the young 'uns are more sensitive than I give them credit for lol....
> 
> (no Jem this is not your cue for a big "bada-boom-tish" moment woman! :lol: :lol


 :thumb:


----------



## Jem

:confused1:No Bada-Boom-Tish :blink: :no:

You quite sure though....  ... :lol:


----------



## RedKola

weeman said:


> erm.......just looked at your album,get in there with the gun show!!! you didnt have those when i met you:bounce: :bounce:


I just looked too! 

IMPRESSIVE! 

Keep up the great work Stephie!


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> I just looked too!
> 
> IMPRESSIVE!
> 
> Keep up the great work Stephie!


Right I am off to look now and not gonna be a happy bunny if they are bigger than mine :confused1: :tongue:


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> I just looked too!
> 
> IMPRESSIVE!
> 
> Keep up the great work Stephie!


see what i mean? i was really surprised (in the good way Stephy lol) awesome progress 



Jem said:


> Right I am off to look now and not gonna be a happy bunny if they are bigger than mine :confused1: :tongue:


Jem they are nearly bigger than mine,i got all self conscious feeling:cursing:


----------



## stephy

oh u's are making me all shy haha


----------



## RedKola

Right Stephy...what's yer secret! 

Girl to girl - I wanna know!!!!


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> Right Stephy...what's yer secret!
> 
> Girl on girl - I want it now!!!!


ok that made me wet.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> :confused1:No Bada-Boom-Tish :blink: :no:
> 
> You quite sure though....  ... :lol:


How would moi know??? :innocent:



Jem said:


> Right I am off to look now and not gonna be a happy bunny if they are bigger than mine :confused1: :tongue:


....and me.... :lol:


----------



## RedKola

weeman said:


> ok that made me wet.


Why you gotta lower the tone? :lol: :lol: :lol:

:ban:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> How would moi know??? :innocent:
> 
> * Taking the 5th*
> 
> ....and me.... :lol:


*God, she's a beauty * :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

*You're BF is kinda cute too* :tongue:

*Loving the curly hair though steph*


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> Why you gotta lower the tone? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :ban:


because you would expect no less from me otherwise you may think i had been possessed.

Or finally come off gear after 18 years:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stephy

Jem said:


> *God, she's a beauty * :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> *You're BF is kinda cute too* :tongue:
> 
> *Loving the curly hair though steph*


 Ex  lol

and thanx, its a bit wild but guess nice to have a change from straight


----------



## RedKola

weeman said:


> because you would expect no less from me otherwise you may think i had been possessed.
> 
> Or finally come off gear after 18 years:lol: :lol: :lol:


It was a rhetorical question! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stephy




----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> It was a rhetorical question! :lol: :lol: :lol:


i just read that there and thought 'whats a flying dinosaur got to do with it?' :confused1:

Then realised i was thinking pterodactyl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: yeah i'm a mong.


----------



## weeman

stephy said:


>


OH

FUK

YES:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## RedKola

Hahahahahahaha :lol:

Join the club Bri! :lol:


----------



## MillionG

stephy said:


>


Stephys got taste.

Yummmy.


----------



## Jem

Yep she's hot - even in the heels and socks ffs ...


----------



## stephy

Both same girl, sadly her heads out the 2nd lol


----------



## Nelson

Jem said:


> Yep she's hot - even in the heels and socks ffs ...


Yeah - she won't be doing much skipping in those heels...:laugh:


----------



## Jem

Steph when I was at university [10 yrs ago] I had those very same curtains fpmsl ...who is she ? nice nipped waist - me is jealous

Lol @ Nelson - don't suppose so no .....


----------



## weeman

Nelson said:


> Yeah - she won't be doing much skipping in those heels...:laugh:


you kidding! i've had Mrs Wee push start our old car in the snow wearing heels taller than that lol


----------



## stephy

Jem said:


> Steph when I was at university [10 yrs ago] I had those very same curtains fpmsl ...who is she ? nice nipped waist - me is jealous
> 
> Lol @ Nelson - don't suppose so no .....


 Trudy wood i think her name is! haha theyre erm very attractive curtains


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> Steph when I was at university [10 yrs ago] I had those *very same curtains* fpmsl ...who is she ? nice nipped waist - me is jealous
> 
> Lol @ Nelson - don't suppose so no .....


TRUST YOU:laugh:

...dont get me stated on curtains n cushions...u know how I get Jem... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Pelayo said:


> TRUST YOU:laugh:
> 
> ...dont get me stated on curtains n cushions...u know how I get Jem... :lol: :lol:


Oooooh I know - had to take the pics down in the living room because of you ...they were doing my head in - I got all OCD ...

Will have to post pics of new bedroom - very boutique chic - I love it - it's seen no passion yet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Oooooh I know - had to take the pics down in the living room because of you ...they were doing my head in - I got all OCD ...
> 
> Will have to post pics of new bedroom - very boutique chic - I love it - it's seen no passion yet :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah - I got a virgin bedroom too Jem.... oh well. Least theres no BAD memories to contend with.... :lol:


----------



## Jem

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yeah - I got a virgin bedroom too Jem.... oh well. Least theres no BAD memories to contend with.... :lol:


Wellllll only the mattress .....   might change that too as it goes - new bed though :confused1:

think it's only us women that worry about bed history though .... as in 'how many women have you [email protected] on this mattress'

....or perhaps it's just me .... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Big Dawg

OK guys, you asked for it...

Introducing...*The Cadeau!*










AWWWWW YEEEEEEAH!










LIGHTS OUT, GAME OVERRRR!



















OK one more?

...


----------



## hamsternuts

it's linford christie in a wig!


----------



## Jem

hamsternuts said:


> it's linford christie in a wig!


  

Bloody hell ! Yep she's fantastic but erm my kids would have a feckin heart attack if I wanted to achieve that :laugh:

Meh tooo much for me - she must be fookin mahoosive in the off season :cool2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Wellllll only the mattress .....   might change that too as it goes - new bed though :confused1:
> 
> think it's only us women that worry about bed history though .... as in 'how many women have you [email protected] on this mattress'
> 
> ....or perhaps it's just me .... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nah I've been asked that by an ex more than once lol....

I'm the only person thats ever slept in my bed though  :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

Oh

New mattress it is then

Firm - like me men mwahahaha


----------



## RedKola

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nah I've been asked that by an ex more than once lol....
> 
> I'm the only person thats ever slept in my bed though  :thumbup1:


Is that coz you call them a taxi when you're finished? :lol: :tongue:

Ok - Please don't kill me...............in the face!


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> Is that coz you call them a taxi when you're finished? :lol: :tongue:
> 
> Ok - Please don't kill me...............in the face!


BADA BOOM TISH INDEEDY :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Jem said:


> BADA BOOM TISH INDEEDY :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Are you TRYING to get me battered by the wee dolly that packs a mean punch?!?  

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> Is that coz you call them a taxi when you're finished? :lol: :tongue:
> 
> Ok - Please don't kill me...............in the face!


lmfao! Cheeky mare! 

Ok I shall clarify further... I am the only person who has even been in my bed at all pmsl.

Dogs been on it once or twice in particularly cold weather when I've felt sorry for him and had the electric blanket on though :tongue:


----------



## hamsternuts

nothing's as warm as a nice dog

that's not an innuendo, it's true. or a cat.


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> Are you TRYING to get me battered by the wee dolly that packs a mean punch?!?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Who zar ? she only punches men and stupid spar bints   you're an aldi gal so you're ok :thumb:



Zara-Leoni said:


> lmfao! Cheeky mare!
> 
> Ok I shall clarify further... I am the only person who has even been in my bed at all pmsl.
> 
> Dogs been on it once or twice in particularly cold weather when I've felt sorry for him and had the electric blanket on though :tongue:


Aaaah cutie dog :tongue: I'd love my cat to come and sleep on my bed but he only comes in to wake my up by clawing my face ... :confused1:


----------



## RedKola

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmfao! Cheeky mare!
> 
> Ok I shall clarify further... I am the only person who has even been in my bed at all pmsl.
> 
> Dogs been on it once or twice in particularly cold weather when I've felt sorry for him and had the electric blanket on though :tongue:


 :lol: 

Awww bet Blue loves it on the electric blanket!  :thumb:


----------



## RedKola

Jem said:


> Who zar ? she only punches men and stupid spar bints   you're an aldi gal so you're ok :thumb: :confused1:


Aldi rules! 

You know it!


----------



## Big Dawg

Jem said:


> Bloody hell ! Yep she's fantastic but erm my kids would have a feckin heart attack if I wanted to achieve that :laugh:
> 
> Meh tooo much for me - she must be fookin mahoosive in the off season :cool2:


You'd be surprised Jem:


----------



## Jem

You're right Al - she looks a lot smaller than I imagined she would .... not too shabby eh.


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> Aldi rules!
> 
> You know it!


We have an agreement - so I reserve judgement pending a visit and taste tests. I might even record the event and pretend I'm a health inspector undercover h34r:


----------



## Big Dawg

Jem said:


> You're right Al - she looks a lot smaller than I imagined she would .... not too shabby eh.


She also looks very feminine in that pic I'd say, partly due to having a higher bf% in the off season. Dayana's defo my fave FBB atm lol - liking your pics of the fitness girls but need to mix it up a bit n get the big girls in the thread too lol :thumb:

Here she is a few weeks out too:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> Who zar ? she only punches men *and stupid spar bints*


 :lol: :lol: Oooohhhhh.... hehehe..... :innocent:

Nah I jst need to stand next to them and they realise they can't compete and fck off to chat up skinny emo boys that they're far better suited to anyway :lol: :lol:



Jem said:


> Aaaah cutie dog :tongue: I'd love my cat to come and sleep on my bed but he only comes in to wake my up by clawing my face ... :confused1:


Spoiled fat-chops mcdog more like.....

Your cat doesn't sleep on your bed??? How bizarre.....



RedKola said:


> :lol:
> 
> Awww bet Blue loves it on the electric blanket!  :thumb:


Aye.... fat snoring farting hound that he is.

I dont like him on the bed so I gave him a king size duvet and 2 pillows (with pink covers  ) of his own on the floor by the radiator, but sometimes guilt gets the better of me like tonight when its -10 outside


----------



## RedKola

LOL My mum gave her black lab a big duvet cover to sleep on, the dog loves it! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> LOL My mum gave her black lab a big duvet cover to sleep on, the dog loves it! :lol:


A duvet cover....?

Blue has a duvet cover.... but it has a 15 tog king-size duvet inside it and pillows alongside.... 

Ruined, I tell ya  :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Zara-Leoni said:


> A duvet cover....?
> 
> Blue has a duvet cover.... but it has a 15 tog king-size duvet inside it and pillows alongside....
> 
> Ruined, I tell ya  :lol:


PMSL :lol:

I meant a duvet! :lol:

Hahaha Just pictured my maws dog lying with the sad eyes on a thin duvet covet! PMSL :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

RedKola said:


> PMSL :lol:
> 
> I meant a duvet! :lol:
> 
> Hahaha Just pictured my maws dog lying with the sad eyes on a thin duvet covet! PMSL :lol:


THANK GOD for that hahaha :laugh:

I was away to start making a care package to send to the puir wee soul :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Here - us girls can make a good hijack eh.....? :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Zara-Leoni said:


> THANK GOD for that hahaha :laugh:
> 
> I was away to start making a care package to send to the puir wee soul :lol:


PMSL :lol:

I love ma mums dog, she always brings a smile to my face 

Funny how dogs can do that!


----------



## RedKola

Zara-Leoni said:


> Here - us girls can make a good hijack eh.....? :lol: :lol:


Yeah - women of the day - DOGS! :lol:


----------



## thereisnoexit

'Lo girls

Not wanting to crash the thread here or anything but what's the thoughts on Shakira?

Recently shes had an incredibly toned bod and quite honestly the best bum I've ever had the oppertune to lay eyes on!

Shes also meant to be rediculously intelligent too, perfect!


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Jem

Hmmm dont think much of Shakira meself but thanks J - they're cool contributions !


----------



## TH0R

Wow, great thread Jem:thumbup1:

Can the women stop gassing and start posting pics again please:smartass:

Why no pics of the UK-M ladies, shy:confused1:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Wow, great thread Jem:thumbup1:
> 
> Can the women stop gassing and start posting pics again please:smartass:
> 
> Why no pics of the UK-M ladies, shy:confused1:


We aren't hot enough  I've posted feckin tons - your go xx


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> We aren't hot enough  I've posted feckin tons - your go xx


Aren't hot enough:lol: you could all ignite water

Cmon, you know you want to do a few bikini shots all pumped up and sweaty:thumb:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Aren't hot enough:lol: you could all ignite water
> 
> Cmon, you know you want to do a few bikini shots all pumped up and sweaty:thumb:


More of an aspirational thread [although RK keeps getting twinges in her [email protected] bone as she puts it :laugh:]

Noooot hot enough in comparison to these ladies

[well I speak for meself there] but keep saying that - we like it :thumb: :bounce: :thumb :and deffo not with my xmas pudding bloat :lol: :lol: :lol: saving it all for the stage.

I just get upset by tossers on here whenever I post anything Tel

I can see the 'attention seeking' posts now


----------



## clairey.h

just because she deserves her third mention.......her picture is about to go on me fridge........ :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## TH0R

But there tossers jem, they are unimportant 

Wee, the pic of the girl in white is extraordinary mate, reppage due


----------



## stephy

I quite like Oleysa Novik Aswell!


----------



## stephy

i cant see any of wee G's


----------



## Jem

I cannot see Wee's pic

Claire - Jamie is lovely but I cannot aspire to her because she is a dot ! I'll stick with Pauline, Gina or Jelena although I think they're still short asses

Yes Tel but there are tons of the fookers jumping on it - feckin annoys me it does x


----------



## Jem

God yes Steph - she is a hot momma - love her outfit in the 2nd pic x


----------



## clairey.h

stephy said:


>


lovin this pic stephy...even if she is wearing socks and heels :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wee G1436114539




----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> I cannot see Wee's pic
> 
> Claire - Jamie is lovely but I cannot aspire to her because she is a dot ! I'll stick with Pauline, Gina or Jelena although I think they're still short asses
> 
> Yes Tel but there are tons of the fookers jumping on it - feckin annoys me it does x


hehe calm down calm down :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## TH0R

Wee G said:


>


This makes life worth living:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> hehe calm down calm down :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


whatever :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> This makes life worth living:thumb: :thumb:


what ? a box with a cross in it :confused1:


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Fek!

i quick - linked these across from the MA - does that mean that the ladies of the board cannot see them at all as the images themselves are in the MA?

Fek!

Let me know and I will move them across somewhere else, bloody hell that took ages as well.


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> what ? a box with a cross in it :confused1:


pmsl I thought I was the only one :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Wee G said:


> Fek!
> 
> i quick - linked these across from the MA - does that mean that the ladies of the board cannot see them at all as the images themselves are in the MA?
> 
> Fek!
> 
> Let me know and I will move them across somewhere else, bloody hell that took ages as well.


LOL yes for the last two pages by every post of yours there are just lots of little cross boxes.............nice effort though :thumb:


----------



## Jem

Wee G said:


> Fek!
> 
> i quick - linked these across from the MA - does that mean that the ladies of the board cannot see them at all as the images themselves are in the MA?
> 
> Fek!
> 
> Let me know and I will move them across somewhere else, bloody hell that took ages as well.


DOH ! Not much fun in a women's thread now is it Wee :lol: :lol: :lol:

What a perlonker :whistling:


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> what ? a box with a cross in it :confused1:


:lol:I presume you still can't see Wee's gems:whistling:

its this one that caught my eye:bounce:


----------



## TH0R

Wee G said:


> Fek!
> 
> i quick - linked these across from the MA - does that mean that the ladies of the board cannot see them at all as the images themselves are in the MA?
> 
> Fek!
> 
> Let me know and I will move them across somewhere else, bloody hell that took ages as well.


Don't worry about it Wee, I appreciated them all mate:thumb:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> :lol:I presume you still can't see Wee's gems:whistling:
> 
> its this one that caught my eye:bounce:


Can't think why :innocent: :innocent: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

tel3563 said:


> Don't worry about it Wee, I appreciated them all mate:thumb:


    :lol: :lol: :lol: its about you isnt it


----------



## stephy

^gosh her boobs look like they hurt haha but what a tummy


----------



## BillC

I was beginning to think my pct had failed until I happened upon this thread, thankyou ladies, just one complaint, I'm at work until 7pm!!


----------



## big

tel3563 said:


> Don't worry about it Wee, I appreciated them all mate:thumb:


Me too 

It is lucky I am athiest or I would be going straight to hell for the things I've done over some of the pics posted here :whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: its about you isnt it


the men have hijacked it :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:  

I'm posting Powder Room pics and then none of the men can see it ....

*ahem best not...* :whistling:


----------



## Jem

big said:


> Me too
> 
> It is lucky I am athiest or I would be going straight to hell for the things I've done over some of the pics posted here :whistling:


Well they best not be too naughty because I want this to stay in general :whistling:  :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Oh yes steph - she [top one] is the Better Bodies girl - Love her !


----------



## Wee G1436114539

OK, reposting so all can see....bloody hell....lol.


----------



## big

Jem said:


> Well they best not be too naughty because I want this to stay in general :whistling:  :whistling:


Anything posted up that is too naughty for general, I will remove (and keep in my own private collection  )


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Sorry for small sizes....


----------



## TH0R

stephy said:


>


Nice:bounce:

Think she may use the same dose MT2 Joe uses:whistling:



Jem said:


> the men have hijacked it :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> I'm posting Powder Room pics and then none of the men can see it ....
> 
> *ahem best not...* :whistling:





clairey.h said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: its about you isnt it


Sorry girls, I didn't mean to take all the attention away from you I know

how you crave it:whistling: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

big said:


> Anything posted up that is too naughty for general, I will remove (and keep in my own private collection  )


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: well jem you did say you wanted it kept in the general :thumb:


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Worry not Big, I am avoiding all "accidental clothes fallen off" type pics that may have appeared in the MA....lol.


----------



## clairey.h

tel3563 said:


> Nice:bounce:
> 
> Think she may use the same dose MT2 Joe uses:whistling:
> 
> exactly what I was thinking.......lol
> 
> Sorry girls, I didn't mean to take all the attention away from you I know
> 
> how you crave it:whistling: :whistling: :lol:


 its christmas time....you may be excused :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Phew! Only a few hundred to go now...


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Nice:bounce:
> 
> Think she may use the same dose MT2 Joe uses:whistling:
> 
> Sorry girls, I didn't mean to take all the attention away from you I know
> 
> how you crave it:whistling: :whistling: :lol:


*FOCKER*


----------



## clairey.h

Wee G said:


> Phew! Only a few hundred to go now...


number three is the same one from earlier with different coloured socks.....she is a hottie :thumb:


----------



## Wee G1436114539

...more


----------



## Patsy

stephy said:


>


Stunning! What a physique, a little too early in the morning for my eyes, but nonetheless mint, thanks for the pic!!! :thumb:


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Ummmm...that'll do.


----------



## Jem

big said:


> Anything posted up that is too naughty for general, I will remove (and keep in my own private collection  )


God - now that's so caring of you Big :tongue:

You see - all Mods should be so benevolent & kind spirited :lol:

Nice pics Wee :beer:

I've repped you for being a cheeky fecker in another thread this morning so cannot rep you again :confused1: and now I've run oot completely anyhoo :cool2:


----------



## Wee G1436114539

So fair to say I've repped you dry then?

:innocent:


----------



## RedKola

Loads of new pics added! 

Are you trying to make my [email protected] bone go into overdrive! PMSL :lol:


----------



## bizzlewood

Wee G said:


> Ummmm...that'll do.


who is the chick in the second pic and where can i meet her


----------



## Wee G1436114539

RedKola said:


> Loads of new pics added!
> 
> Are you trying to make my [email protected] bone go into overdrive! PMSL :lol:


Hahahahahaha - don't worry, it won't fall off. Trust me, I'm a scientist 



bizzlewood said:


> who is the chick in the second pic and where can i meet her


Mavi Goia - as for meeting her I'm under the impression that that particular Q is rather long....


----------



## Wee G1436114539

More Mavi...


----------



## bizzlewood

Wee G said:


> Hahahahahaha - don't worry, it won't fall off. Trust me, I'm a scientist
> 
> Mavi Goia - as for meeting her I'm under the impression that that particular Q is rather long....


cant find anymore pics of her


----------



## Jem

Wee G said:


> So fair to say I've repped you dry then?
> 
> :innocent:


Dry as an arab's sandal


----------



## Jem

bizzlewood said:


> cant find anymore pics of her






Didn't look very hard ...


----------



## bizzlewood

Jem said:


> View attachment 34838
> 
> 
> View attachment 34839
> 
> 
> Didn't look very hard ...
> 
> View attachment 34840


you're too good to me


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Yup - I deliberately avoided posting nudes as this is the general section but google is your friend.


----------



## weeman

AlasTTTair said:


> OK guys, you asked for it...
> 
> Introducing...*The Cadeau!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWWWWW YEEEEEEAH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIGHTS OUT, GAME OVERRRR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK one more?
> 
> ...


i posted her on page 14 first:tongue:



thereisnoexit said:


> 'Lo girls
> 
> Not wanting to crash the thread here or anything but what's the thoughts on Shakira?
> 
> Recently shes had an incredibly toned bod and quite honestly the best bum I've ever had the oppertune to lay eyes on!
> 
> Shes also meant to be rediculously intelligent too, perfect!


fat ass on a skinny body,she is pretty tho 

another cpl of contributions and an obligatory Trish one :thumb:


----------



## bizzlewood

Wee G said:


> Yup - I deliberately avoided posting nudes as this is the general section but google is your friend.


found them

back in 10minutes :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Bri she has the best hams and glutes - last row - pink shorts

I want some !


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> Bri she has the best hams and glutes - last row - pink shorts
> 
> I want some !


thats my thoughts too (well mine may be a little more dirty but generally we are thinking the same thing:laugh

seriously tho,looks awesome eh!!


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Jem said:


> Bri she has the best hams and glutes - last row - pink shorts
> 
> I want some !


http://www.vidoemo.com/yvideo.php?i=RlZnMVQzcWuRpYWRXdzQ&monica-brant-deadlift-thong=

Errr...instructional video on how to obtain such glutes and hams,,,,lol


----------



## Críostóir

This is my woman of the day - she wins hands down!!

cb4R5VO6XQc[/MEDIA]]


----------



## clairey.h

Wee G said:


> http://www.vidoemo.com/yvideo.php?i=RlZnMVQzcWuRpYWRXdzQ&monica-brant-deadlift-thong=
> 
> Errr...instructional video on how to obtain such glutes and hams,,,,lol


is that what it was :lol: :lol: :lol: had to turn down the sound on that one!!!


----------



## clairey.h

Callofthewild said:


> This is my woman of the day - she wins hands down!!


uummmm very nice but I think you are missing the point of the thread..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## bizzlewood

Wee G said:


> http://www.vidoemo.com/yvideo.php?i=RlZnMVQzcWuRpYWRXdzQ&monica-brant-deadlift-thong=
> 
> Errr...instructional video on how to obtain such glutes and hams,,,,lol


shes just doing stiff legged deadlifts

so thats why i cant find jeans into fit my anymore


----------



## Críostóir

fair enought - here u go....... Hello gorgeous....


----------



## Jem

^^^ I said no munters...


----------



## Nelson

Jem said:


> View attachment 34840


Is she wearing Pop Socks...?

:confused1: :laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

love the way the pics are from

'strange sports.com' :confused1:


----------



## Jem

Nelson said:


> Is she wearing Pop Socks...?
> 
> :confused1: :laugh:


I cannot figure it out at all :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Nelson said:


> Is she wearing Pop Socks...?
> 
> :confused1: :laugh:


cant believe you noticed the socks :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R

I would:whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Captain Hero

Wee G said:


> http://www.vidoemo.com/yvideo.php?i=RlZnMVQzcWuRpYWRXdzQ&monica-brant-deadlift-thong=
> 
> Errr...instructional video on how to obtain such glutes and hams,,,,lol


She has some awesome glutes and hams! 

I did look to see if there was some camel toe too but alas, there was none :tongue:


----------



## Jem

nelson has a thing about socks:laugh::laugh:


----------



## RedKola

Socks are HOT!


----------



## Wee G1436114539

RedKola said:


> Socks are HOT!


Damn straight. Knee socks especially.


----------



## weeman

Wee G said:


> Damn straight. Knee socks especially.


 :thumbup1: knee socks and slut heels and nothing else,its the way forward:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## BillC

RedKola said:


> Loads of new pics added!
> 
> Are you trying to make my [email protected] bone go into overdrive! PMSL :lol:


Redkola, for someone so pretty you have a potty mouth. Please refrain from using the word [email protected] as it isn't laydeelike. From now on please use 'Front Bottom', thankyou:whistling:


----------



## bizzlewood

weeman said:


> :thumbup1: knee socks and slut heels and nothing else,its the way forward:bounce: :bounce:


when are you gonna update the chronicals mate


----------



## PRL

Think someone mentioned her before, but I would marry Elaine Goodlad tomorrow. She's stunning. Terry the lucky sod.










And she seems to be forgotten, but one of the best Ms Figure ever










Davana Medina


----------



## Wee G1436114539

<------- A quick Avi change.

This is now the official day of the sock.

First UK-M'er to post pics in their knee highs wins a prize.

*Seeing as the prize involves you Weeman, your not allowed to enter...lol.*

EDIT: Neither is Ramsay.

EDIT that EDIT: Neither is Urinal.


----------



## Jem

PRL said:


> Think someone mentioned her before, but I would marry Elaine Goodlad tomorrow. She's stunning. Terry the lucky sod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she seems to be forgotten, but one of the best Ms Figure ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davana Medina


Mwahahaha I put both us in the same post :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## TH0R

BillC said:


> Redkola, for someone so pretty you have a potty mouth. Please refrain from using the word [email protected] as it isn't laydeelike. From now on please use 'Front Bottom', thankyou:whistling:


[email protected]


----------



## T_Woody

All very nice, keep them coming!


----------



## PRL

Jem said:


> Mwahahaha I put both us in the same post :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Sorry didnt see as my work laptop blocks some images.

But yeah Elaine is a personal fav.


----------



## Jem

Nice pic Pete :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

*nice whoring skills too - wait till Bri sees that fpmsl*


----------



## weeman

BillC said:


> Redkola, for someone so pretty you have a potty mouth. Please refrain from using the word [email protected] as it isn't laydeelike. From now on please use 'Front Bottom', thankyou:whistling:


no no no,it doesnt work like that,the prettier the girl,and the dirtier the words she uses,the more magnificant it is!!!!



bizzlewood said:


> when are you gonna update the chronicals mate


soon as i get up to something suitably dirty it will be logged in,i'll put a quick update in on things i've had to pass on over this xmas period so you can have a laugh,i dont want to laugh at it,i want to kick myself lol



Wee G said:


> <------- A quick Avi change.
> 
> This is now the official day of the sock.
> 
> First UK-M'er to post pics in their knee highs wins a prize.
> 
> *Seeing as the prize involves you Weeman, your not allowed to enter...lol.*
> 
> EDIT: Neither is Ramsay.
> 
> EDIT that EDIT: Neither is Urinal.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

damn it,i was midway putting on my schoolliest of knee highs on :laugh:

(btw i've tried to rep you about 20 times this morn for your pic posts,on reload)


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> Nice pic Pete :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> *nice whoring skills too - wait till Bri sees that fpmsl*


/Brian sets about photoshopping himself into each new hot fem post:lol:


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Zara-Leoni

Jem said:


> I'm posting Powder Room pics and then none of the men can see it ....
> 
> *ahem best not...* :whistling:


NOOOOO!!!

Please dont! :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## PRL

Bit closer to home.

Don't kill me Lyns........ but what a body.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

The Gimp said:


>


That is Kyra Gracie not Gina Carano.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1




----------



## pecman

ahhh man i think i have have just leaked a little :lol:

Loving the thread!!


----------



## Nelson

RedKola said:


> Socks are HOT!


Socks ARE hot...:laugh:


----------



## clairey.h

Nelson said:


> Socks ARE hot...:laugh:


im sorry but socks and those wrinkles they leave behind on men are one big turn off!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: had many a go about taking socks off before hand..... :whistling:

PMSL have you just taken that pic yourself


----------



## bizzlewood

Nelson said:


> Socks ARE hot...:laugh:


nice snandles


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> im sorry but socks and those wrinkles they leave behind on men are one big turn off!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: had many a go about taking socks off before hand..... :whistling:
> 
> *PMSL have you just taken that pic yourself*


FPMSL - tis why he hides his feet in his avi - all that hot bod and socks and sandals :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

post some lazy - do I have to do everything ....pfft like having a man in the house again this ...


----------



## Críostóir

But saving the best till last... Angelina!!


----------



## Jay.32

chilisi said:


> Jennifer Apodaca
> 
> View attachment 34865
> 
> 
> View attachment 34867


QUALITY:tongue:


----------



## Jem

she is indeed hot tottie ...

not sure where the wild one is going with his posts lol

please stop posting munters up - it spoils the flow of lovely ladies ...


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Jem

Can we have more muscles and less boobs though fpmsl

and get rid of the feckin roller skates ... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Jay.32

Hows that?????????????????????? Jem!


----------



## Captain Hero

Jem said:


> Can we have more muscles and less boobs though fpmsl
> 
> and get rid of the feckin roller skates ... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Are you mad woman!? MORE BOOBS DAMMIT!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Captain Hero said:


> Are you mad woman!? MORE BOOBS DAMMIT!!!


he he:thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 34875
> 
> 
> View attachment 34876
> 
> 
> View attachment 34877
> 
> 
> View attachment 34878
> 
> 
> View attachment 34879


Ahh chickentuna...she is awesome


----------



## Jem

start a boobie thread then :lol: :lol: it's depressing me looking at all these bubbalicious boobies :confused1:

I cannot grow boobs you know :tongue:


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> Hows that?????????????????????? Jem!


 :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## TH0R

Jem, the new avvy, have you just found out you won the lottery but lost the ticket??


----------



## Jay.32

Kate1976 said:


> Ahh chickentuna...she is awesome


 spot on kate.. she has awsome defanition:thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> start a boobie thread then :lol: :lol: it's depressing me looking at all these bubbalicious boobies :confused1:
> 
> I cannot grow boobs you know :tongue:


You can buy em tho


----------



## clairey.h

tel3563 said:


> Jem, the new avvy, have you just found out you won the lottery but lost the ticket??


oh your mean.......pay no heed to the bad driving male..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

its lovely


----------



## Captain Hero

Jem said:


> start a boobie thread then :lol: :lol: it's depressing me looking at all these bubbalicious boobies :confused1:
> 
> I cannot grow boobs you know :tongue:


You cannot grow them but Im sure some of the kind gentle folk of UKM would contribute to "Jems New Boob" fund if you asked nicely


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> Jem, the new avvy, have you just found out you won the lottery but lost the ticket??


It means fook off to any [email protected] who even thinks of giving me shoite 



Kate1976 said:


> You can buy em tho


Until they are BOGOF I am gonna be a bit stuck for that ...new car, hols or boobies - dont think the kids would opt for new boobs for mom do you ? KIDS so damned inconsiderate :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h

Captain Hero said:


> You cannot grow them but Im sure some of the kind gentle folk of UKM would contribute to "Jems New Boob" fund if you asked nicely


*cough cough* if she gets a boobie fund i want one too:thumb:


----------



## TH0R

Captain Hero said:


> You cannot grow them but Im sure some of the kind gentle folk of UKM would contribute to "Jems New Boob" fund if you asked nicely


Hmm, would this work for Tels new pen1s??

ps: I need to half the size


----------



## Jem

Captain Hero said:


> You cannot grow them but Im sure some of the kind gentle folk of UKM would contribute to "Jems New Boob" fund if you asked nicely


Now there's a top idea - £3000. Would not take much ...it's what I'd have to do in return though :whistling:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> *cough cough* if she gets a boobie fund i want one too:thumb:


YOU have massive jugs already bint :lol: :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## Kate1976

clairey.h said:


> *cough cough* if she gets a boobie fund i want one too:thumb:


Me three !


----------



## Captain Hero

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, would this work for Tels new pen1s??
> 
> ps: I need to half the size


unfortunately not Tel. The drs said it would be unethical to operate on your already massive penis, and that it was best they left it as is 

unless you are looking to club people with it?


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> YOU have massive jugs already bint :lol: :ban: :ban: :ban:


massive butt to go with it an all :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

clairey.h said:


> massive butt to go with it an all :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Greedy:rolleyes:


----------



## TH0R

clairey.h said:


> massive butt to go with it an all :lol: :lol: :lol:


Pics??


----------



## Jem

God loves a trier ...and she's lying as well - she is a hottie

ask yourself - would rob settle for anything less ?


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> God loves a trier ...and she's lying as well - she is a hottie
> 
> ask yourself - would rob settle for anything less ?


 :blush: :blush: :blush: aawwww think i wub you.......still want new boobies though pammie styley :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## TH0R

Jem said:


> God loves a trier ...and she's lying as well - she is a hottie
> 
> ask yourself - would rob settle for anything less ?


Exactly my point, we can't trust anything she says until she posts pics of said

playbags and bum

Sure Rob won't mind:innocent: Its for the good of the forum

I'm only thinking of Claires reputation:innocent:


----------



## RedKola

Might need to save for some new boobies myslef if the diet goes to plan! :lol:

I dinnae want pancakes! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

RedKola said:


> Might need to save for some new boobies myslef if the diet goes to plan! :lol:
> 
> I dinnae want pancakes! :lol:


 Red... how hot are you looking in new Avi:tongue:


----------



## RedKola

BillC said:


> Redkola, for someone *so pretty* you have a potty mouth. Please refrain from using the word [email protected] as it isn't laydeelike. From now on please use 'Front Bottom', thankyou:whistling:


I hope you were being sacastic!  Have you seen my avi - no make up and a frown from hell! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Pretty scary if you ask me!  :rockon:


----------



## Críostóir

The one and only Scarlett Johansson


----------



## RedKola

Jay.32 said:


> Red... how hot are you looking in new Avi:tongue:


New avi - but old pic! :sad:

Put it up for motivational purposes to get back to that AND more! 

:thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

tel3563 said:


> Exactly my point, we can't trust anything she says until she posts pics of said
> 
> playbags and bum
> 
> Sure Rob won't mind:innocent: Its for the good of the forum
> 
> I'm only thinking of Claires reputation:innocent:




ok for the good of the fourm.....heres pic.......scarey how much i look like miss anderson :innocent: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

fpmsl @claire ...where in sunny Bedfordshire was that taken then .....hmmmm


----------



## TH0R

clairey.h said:


> View attachment 34900
> 
> 
> ok for the good of the fourm.....heres pic.......scarey how much i look like miss anderson :innocent: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hey!!! I've seen a video of you


----------



## clairey.h

tel3563 said:


> Hey!!! I've seen a video of you


oh feck...i toodled straight into that one ffs :cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

slut - with some long haired geezer ...rob's gonna kill him


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> fpmsl @claire ...where in sunny Bedfordshire was that taken then .....hmmmm


bedford park down the road on a sunny day.....dont know how they got the yaught in an over sized pond though :lol: :lol:

look good dont i :innocent: almost baywatch babe like :tongue:


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> slut - with some long haired geezer ...rob's gonna kill him


oh b0llocks I really didnt think this through did I :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 34901


Oi 

What are ye doin'?!?



:ban: :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

your woman of the day!


----------



## RedKola

Jay.32 said:


> your woman of the day!


 :lol:

The pics an old one! 

So I'm disqualified....although, you could say the same for most of the pics on this thread.... :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

RedKola said:


> :lol:
> 
> The pics an old one!
> 
> So I'm disqualified....although, you could say the same for most of the pics on this thread.... :lol:


its a good insentive to bring the old red back!!! and keep Rams on his toes :lol: :laugh:


----------



## RedKola

Jay.32 said:


> its a good insentive to bring the old red back!!! and keep Rams on his toes :lol: :laugh:


I'm lucky though - Ramsay likes a big @ss! :lol:

So he get's a variety through the years without having to change women! PMSL :lol:

:innocent:


----------



## WRT

My nomination:lol:


----------



## RedKola

WRT said:


> My nomination:lol:


I vote for HER!  :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h

WRT said:


> My nomination:lol:


ffs tell him to give jem her blue bra back :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 34875
> 
> 
> View attachment 34876
> 
> 
> View attachment 34877
> 
> 
> View attachment 34878
> 
> 
> View attachment 34879





Kate1976 said:


> Ahh chickentuna...she is awesome


x2 spent many an hour looking at her stuff on bb.com:whistling:



tel3563 said:


> Jem, the new avvy, have you just found out you won the lottery but lost the ticket??


dont mate,she's just attention seeking:lol: :lol: :lol:



RedKola said:


> I hope you were being sacastic!  Have you seen my avi - no make up and a frown from hell! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Pretty scary if you ask me!  :rockon:


oooooooooooooh i noticed the avy alright,cant tell you about your expression yet as i'm still making my way up to it:whistling:


----------



## weeman

Callofthewild said:


> The one and only Scarlett Johansson


mate.........massive fail again,your missing the point here,god damn nubes:lol: :wink:


----------



## Tommy10

.....bring back PuddleDuck.......


----------



## egyption t

very good lady


----------



## Críostóir

Time for a laugh folks!!

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x7fxox&related=0]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x7fxox&related=0
*http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7fxox_justin-timberlake-sui-tacchi-per-be_shortfilms">Justin Timberlake sui tacchi per Beyonce</a>*
_Uploaded by http://www.dailymotion.com/Video_Gossip">Video_Gossip</a>. - http://www.dailymotion.com/gb/channel/shortfilms">Full seasons and entire episodes online.</a>_


----------



## RedKola

LOL Love that video! :lol:


----------



## Jem

clairey.h said:


> ffs tell him to give jem her blue bra back :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


haha me hammocks you mean with nothing in them  



weeman said:


> x2 spent many an hour looking at her stuff on bb.com:whistling:
> 
> *dont mate,she's just attention seeking* :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :whistling:


OMFG - now found a ginge that leaves an unpleasant taste in my mouth at last    :tongue:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> haha me hammocks you mean with nothing in them
> 
> OMFG - now found a ginge that leaves an unpleasant taste in my mouth at last    :tongue:


everyone says that,its deit related,dont worry tho,the bit before it is well worth the nasty taste:lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

Pelayo said:


> .....bring back PuddleDuck.......


 :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Jem

Pelayo said:


> :thumb: :thumb :


You cannot cheer on your own post ye nutter


----------



## Guest

Here is my vote for woman of the day... The Woman on the RIGHT!!!!  



p.s. How do you post pics without them coming up as little tabs that you have to enlarge? I really am not a fan of this new format with the pics. I want the old way back!!!


----------



## TH0R

ZEUS said:


> Here is my vote for woman of the day... The Woman on the RIGHT!!!!
> 
> View attachment 34917
> 
> 
> p.s. How do you post pics without them coming up as little tabs that you have to enlarge? I really am not a fan of this new format with the pics. I want the old way back!!!


That camel toe is quite a turn on young lady


----------



## Jay.32

WRT said:


> My nomination:lol:


 fpmsl

that bra brings out my delts nicely... gonna have to get one:thumb:


----------



## Andrikos

egyption t said:


> very good lady


Indeed!Do we have a name? :whistling:


----------



## Kate1976

Mustn't forget Valerie.......hawt!!


----------



## MissBC

Kate1976 said:


> Mustn't forget Valerie.......hawt!!
> 
> View attachment 34944


her legs look wicked


----------



## Jem

wp_wDe-mC2U[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jay.32

MissBC said:


> her legs look wicked


MissBC, i HOPE YOU DONT MIND ME ASKING?? BUT ARE THEM BAD BOYS YOURS:confused1:


----------



## R84

PMSL at the Beyonce video - brilliant


----------



## Jay.32

Lisa Pearson


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> MissBC, i HOPE YOU DONT MIND ME ASKING?? BUT ARE THEM BAD BOYS YOURS:confused1:


Are you asking Bri about her boobs J :confused1: :ban:


----------



## Jay.32

yes!! they huge and im curious as to weather they are paid for???

pc jem lol


----------



## MissBC

Jay.32 said:


> MissBC, i HOPE YOU DONT MIND ME ASKING?? BUT ARE THEM BAD BOYS YOURS:confused1:


say what lol (random question)

na they arent real!! they are a D cup but that pic makes them look ALOT bigger


----------



## Guest

MissBC said:


> na they arent real!! they are a D cup but that pic makes them look ALOT bigger


which picture are we talking about Briar? :whistling:


----------



## MissBC

ZEUS said:


> which picture are we talking about Briar? :whistling:


im assuming my avatar? there arent any others


----------



## stephy

MissBC said:


> say what lol (random question)
> 
> na they arent real!! they are a D cup but that pic makes them look ALOT bigger


 Ive been walking around with Rice in tights in my bra (doc told me to do it? :confused1: ) lol to see how il feel...my dad hates it :lol:


----------



## MissBC

stephy said:


> Ive been walking around with Rice in tights in my bra (doc told me to do it? :confused1: ) lol to see how il feel...my dad hates it :lol:


wtf really????? never herd a doc saying that before!!

maybe he was just taking the p1ss to see if you would actually do it lol hehehehehe


----------



## Guest

MissBC said:


> im assuming my avatar? there arent any others


dammit....Thought I had missed one


----------



## RedKola

Does it take some getting used to after you had them done Briar?


----------



## stephy

MissBC said:


> wtf really????? never herd a doc saying that before!!
> 
> maybe he was just taking the p1ss to see if you would actually do it lol hehehehehe


 I googled it before i done it and actually found it on a few websites to do it haha calling it the rice test!


----------



## MissBC

RedKola said:


> Does it take some getting used to after you had them done Briar?


yea definitely..... feels very heavy and weird and they are super tight at the start cause of them being stretched and obviously moving and lifting your arms is a task in itself and kinda impossible in the first 2-3 days!!

and i think i walked slightly leaning forward at the start lol :lol:

Pain wise is worse in the first 3-4 days then it eases off and u can start to walk and function a bit more normal!!

i was most ****ed off with not being able to sleep on my tummy for like 6 months as that used to be my most comfortable sleeping position!!


----------



## MissBC

stephy said:


> I googled it before i done it and actually found it on a few websites to do it haha calling it the rice test!


hahahahaha thats funny lol........ :laugh::laugh:


----------



## stephy

on the stomachs mine aswell, is it just cos it feels weird or can it cause harm to them in the first wee while?


----------



## MissBC

stephy said:


> on the stomachs mine aswell, is it just cos it feels weird or can it cause harm to them in the first wee while?


you just cant lol!!

they are to swollen and sore and stiff and friggen hard like rocks your head wouldnt touch the pillow lol

you need to wait for them to soften and drop before it becomes comfortable to sleep on your tummy!!

after the initial having to sleep slightly upright (because otherwise it pulls on the scars) i started like a half front/half side lying position which was ok!!


----------



## RedKola

MissBC said:


> yea definitely..... feels very heavy and weird and they are super tight at the start cause of them being stretched and obviously moving and lifting your arms is a task in itself and kinda impossible in the first 2-3 days!!
> 
> and i think i walked slightly leaning forward at the start lol :lol:
> 
> Pain wise is worse in the first 3-4 days then it eases off and u can start to walk and function a bit more normal!!
> 
> i was most ****ed off with not being able to sleep on my tummy for like 6 months as that used to be my most comfortable sleeping position!!


Oh god :lol: It sounds terrible! :lol:

I would also hate not being able to sleep on my stomach!


----------



## Guest

This is great... The "Woman of the day" thread has veered off to talk of breast augmentations. Brilliant:thumb: Carry on ladies

I like anything boob related


----------



## stephy

MissBC said:


> you just cant lol!!
> 
> they are to swollen and sore and stiff and friggen hard like rocks your head wouldnt touch the pillow lol
> 
> you need to wait for them to soften and drop before it becomes comfortable to sleep on your tummy!!
> 
> after the initial having to sleep slightly upright (because otherwise it pulls on the scars) i started like a half front/half side lying position which was ok!!


 hahaha i shouldnt ask, everytime i ask something it makes me worry more haha


----------



## MissBC

RedKola said:


> Oh god :lol: It sounds terrible! :lol:
> 
> I would also hate not being able to sleep on my stomach!


na its not cause you have BOOBIES to look at lol

I wont lie, first 3-4 days is not nice but after that its all good!!


----------



## MissBC

stephy said:


> hahaha i shouldnt ask, everytime i ask something it makes me worry more haha


there is nothing to worry about, you cant expect new boobies to be an easy task!! no operation is!


----------



## clairey.h

MissBC said:


> there is nothing to worry about, you cant expect new boobies to be an easy task!! no operation is!


did you have any loss of nipple sensitiveness????? sorry if its to intimate, but its a question ive been wondering about as if the answer is yes then its a no go for me :lol: :lol:.....and I was counting on having it done in a couple of years :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## T.F.

This was really not what i was expecting when i clicked the last page of this thread :lol:


----------



## Jem

Mwahahaha I got sick of posting lovely ladies ...have a go Tim - but muscles not boobies x


----------



## stephy

clairey.h said:


> did you have any loss of nipple sensitiveness????? sorry if its to intimate, but its a question ive been wondering about as if the answer is yes then its a no go for me :lol: :lol:.....and I was counting on having it done in a couple of years :thumb: :thumb :


 they warn you about that but everyone ive asked so far has said there nipples have became more sensitive lol


----------



## TH0R

Nipple sensitivity, is that related to chapel hat pegs?


----------



## hilly

i think this pic posted already is by far the greatest ass shot i have EVER seen.


----------



## SALKev

Nicky Whelan...yummy


----------



## MissBC

clairey.h said:


> did you have any loss of nipple sensitiveness????? sorry if its to intimate, but its a question ive been wondering about as if the answer is yes then its a no go for me :lol: :lol:.....and I was counting on having it done in a couple of years :thumb: :thumb :


hey they do say there is a 5% chance you will loose sensation but 5% is what they use as a risk for every operation!!

At first mine were numb and i was scared sh1tless, then they became over sensitive where i couldnt even stand front on in the shower, then just just settled nicely back to a little more sensitive than before surgery... i have one tiny numb patch on the underside of the boobie but doesnt bother me one bit!!


----------



## Jem

Definitely one for the boys this:


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> Definitely one for the boys this:


oh my lord:whistling:


----------



## Tombo

SALKev said:


> Nicky Whelan...yummy


PHWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR!! :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> Definitely one for the boys this:
> 
> 
> 
> <div class=


Blimey :blink: :bounce:


----------



## Jem

pmsl - blink indeedy - how hoooot are they petal ...


----------



## clairey.h

lost track or whats been posted now....but anyhoos heres ava:thumb:


----------



## TH0R

Some nice updates, specially the one from Tombo

Nice new avvy clairey, looking hot (not in a kitchen way either:laugh


----------



## clairey.h

tel3563 said:


> Some nice updates, specially the one from Tombo
> 
> Nice new avvy clairey, looking hot (not in a kitchen way either:laugh


tis an old one........well had to change it mine was stolen and I couldnt figure out what I was posting


----------



## Rob68

clairey.h said:


> tis an old one........well had to change it mine was stolen and I couldnt figure out what I was posting


 :whistling: ..............................................


----------



## SALKev

tel3563 said:


> Some nice updates, *specially the one from Tombo*
> 
> Nice new avvy clairey, looking hot (not in a kitchen way either:laugh


Ahem...if its the one page 33 look again :whistling:


----------



## TH0R

SALKev said:


> Ahem...if its the one page 33 look again :whistling:


I is confused:confused1: The blonde with white bikini:confused1: :confused1:

No way she's a he, no Adams Apple:whistling: but if he/she is

I would:whistling:


----------



## clairey.h

tel3563 said:


> I is confused:confused1: The blonde with white bikini:confused1: :confused1:
> 
> No way she's a he, no Adams Apple:whistling: but if he/she is
> 
> I would:whistling:


LMAO hes saying he wants the credit cause tommo quoted his picture first.......lol slow train coming :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: and no she is not a man


----------



## TH0R

clairey.h said:


> LMAO hes saying he wants the credit cause tommo quoted his picture first.......lol slow train coming :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: and no she is not a man


:laugh: Oopsie

Did Rob go to the match?


----------



## clairey.h

tel3563 said:


> :laugh: Oopsie
> 
> Did Rob go to the match?


No he didnt......probably just as well.....he gets picked on I tell you completely vilafied everytime he does go.....I mean does he look like a football hooligan to you  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SALKev

tel3563 said:


> I is confused:confused1: The blonde with white bikini:confused1: :confused1:
> 
> No way she's a he, no Adams Apple:whistling: but if he/she is
> 
> I would:whistling:





clairey.h said:


> LMAO hes saying he wants the credit cause tommo quoted his picture first.......lol slow train coming :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: and no she is not a man


 ^^^learn from this one tel, and you shall never go wrong :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

SALKev said:


> ^^^learn from this one tel, and you shall never go wrong :lol: :lol:


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## TH0R

clairey.h said:


> No he didnt......probably just as well.....he gets picked on I tell you completely vilafied everytime he does go.....I mean does he look like a football hooligan to you  :lol: :lol: :lol:


In my day they used to pass all the little guys down to the front so they

could see better


----------



## gymfit

Pelayo said:


> oh my lord:whistling:


----------



## Jem

tel3563 said:


> In my day they used to pass all the little guys down to the front so they
> 
> could see better


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Pelayo said:


> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


What's puzzling you, dear Watson?


----------



## clairey.h

Pelayo said:


> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


something wrong with me being clever...hum hum hum :cool2:


----------



## clairey.h

tel3563 said:


> In my day they used to pass all the little guys down to the front so they
> 
> could see better


yes tel but in your day they used to use a pigs stomach and arrive on a pony and cart as well :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

joking cause I feel bad writing that :tongue:


----------



## Jem

CLAIRE how could you ...think he is crying into his tartan blanket now .....


----------



## Críostóir

photos.......................


----------



## clairey.h

Jem said:


> CLAIRE how could you ...think he is crying into his tartan blanket now .....


dont cha mean skirt sorry kilt :whistling: :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Nicole Spitzack...oh yes yes yes 










Bigger and slightly different


----------



## Jem

Better I suppose ..... not Ava Cowen though is she ?


----------



## Bradz

SALKev said:


> Nicole Spitzack...oh yes yes yes


She would get it :thumb: Maybe even twice.


----------



## hilly

SALKev said:


> Nicole Spitzack...oh yes yes yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigger and slightly different


DAAAAAAAAM, id pop a V and keep her awake all night.


----------



## Jem

Some real women here ....^^^


----------



## Jem

and Marcy who I think has an amazing shape


----------



## hilly

^^^^^^ pink bikini shot is awesome id marry that no probs


----------



## hilly

bloody hell jemwere are you finding these girls.


----------



## Jem

I just have a discerning eye hilly


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> Better I suppose ..... not Ava Cowen though is she ?


I guess not....but I most certainly would :thumb:


----------



## Linny

For Salkev who is crap at using google, there are over 3 pages of her you need to put safe search in the off mode :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Ohhhhhhhhhhh YAY :bounce: :bounce: 

I did....but then again I only looked at the first page :lol:

Edit: Just checked again...all those wernt there when I looked I swear :ban:


----------



## Linny

More like you were stuck on the 1st pic :cool2: :laugh:


----------



## Jem

2nd pic of her is good !


----------



## SALKev

Linny said:


> More like you were stuck on the 1st pic :cool2: :laugh:


Maybe... 

Here are some that are more to your liking Jem..



















Had to slip it in somewhere :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Captain Hero

Linny said:


> For Salkev who is crap at using google, *there are over 3 pages of her you need to put safe search in the off mode* :lol:


uuuuuuuurm Ill have a butchers.........for research purposes of course 

Nice pics Linny, she is gorgeous


----------



## Linny

Captain Hero said:


> uuuuuuuurm Ill have a butchers.........for research purposes of course
> 
> Nice pics Linny, she is gorgeous


if you have kids in the house put the search back to moderate when finished, because anything pops up just dont type the word s h i t in lol


----------



## SALKev

You've tried? :whistling:


----------



## Linny

SALKev said:


> You've tried? :whistling:


i'm bored


----------



## SALKev

Sorry I asked :lol:


----------



## layla

Im lovin the pics,lot of hard work they all look fab.


----------



## RedKola

layla said:


> Im lovin the pics,lot of hard work they all look fab.


I'm sure you're in there too Layla!  Doing it for the Scottish birds! :thumb:


----------



## layla

LOL a look of work,when u have 2 kids ...


----------



## SALKev

Not looking too bad yourself! You should definitely put some of your pictures up here :bounce:


----------



## SALKev

RedKola said:


> I'm sure you're in there too Layla!  Doing it for the Scottish birds! :thumb:


What page? :whistling:


----------



## layla

I will put some up soon..ive got lots from this year.


----------



## weeman

layla said:


> I will put some up soon..ive got lots from this year.


/brian gets ready to perv

Ramsay put a pic of you up Layla,its several pages back,i stuck Lynn up too,gotta appreciate our hot scottish figure gurls:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## RedKola

Layla - you are on the 1st post of page 11 in this thread! 

You should make youself more known around forums and things - you have an amazing physique and more people need to see!


----------



## MissBC

RedKola said:


> You should make youself more known around forum and things - you have an amazing physique and more people need to see!


i second that :thumb: xx


----------



## layla

Thanks guys.x


----------



## Jay.32

weeman said:


> /brian gets ready to perv
> 
> Ramsay put a pic of you up Layla,its several pages back,i stuck Lynn up too,gotta appreciate our hot scottish figure gurls:bounce: :bounce:


WHAT PAGE IS LYNN ON?????????? I LOVE LYNN:tongue:


----------



## RedKola

A few after layla I think


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> A few after layla I think


she should be on the post under Layla's if i remember right,i posted straight after rams i think?


----------



## weeman

aye,same page,4 posts down


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> aye,same page,4 posts down


i bet you have a little perve speadsheet of whos pics are on what page and what post!! lol:rolleyes:


----------



## RedKola

Ach well I was close! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

weeman said:


> i drool over her often:bounce: :bounce:
> 
> in fact heres Lynn Carmichael,i cant think clean enough thoughts so i shall not comment on this pic:innocent:


 YUM FCKIN YUM!!!!!!

SCOTTISH IS GOOD:tongue:


----------



## SALKev

layla said:


> I will put some up soon..ive got lots from this year.


YES:thumb: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

MissBC said:


> i bet you have a little perve speadsheet of whos pics are on what page and what post!! lol:rolleyes:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

He has a pussy SAT-NAV built in to his head:lol:


----------



## weeman

MissBC said:


> i bet you have a little perve speadsheet of whos pics are on what page and what post!! lol:rolleyes:


 :whistling: :innocent:



Jay.32 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> He has a pussy SAT-NAV built in to his head:lol:


I do,its called VAJ-NAV,i'm going to go on the next series of Dragons Den with it and see what i can get out of them.


----------



## RedKola

Hahahahaha Vaj - Nav - that's really cheered me up! LMAO :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

weeman said:


> :whistling: :innocent:
> 
> I do,its called VAJ-NAV,i'm going to go on the next series of Dragons Den with it and see what i can get out of them.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

RedKola said:


> Hahahahaha Vaj - Nav - that's really cheered me up! LMAO :lol:


 :lol: :lol: hehe funny as Fcuk


----------



## Jay.32

Stephanie Beecham


----------



## Jem

Jay.32 said:


> Stephanie Beecham
> 
> View attachment 35240
> 
> 
> View attachment 35241


OMG J Nooooo - love the lady but she's a gilf ffs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Jem said:


> OMG J Nooooo - love the lady but she's a gilf ffs :lol: :lol: :lol:


 she is good for her age tho:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Take her away then J  ....bet she looks naf nekkid ....it's supposed to be inspirational for the girlies this thread ...oh you boys just dont understand


----------



## Jay.32

I dont want her as much I want you!!! ya s*xy thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

:whistling:Jems gone:whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Rossanne Harte.... wow, im in love


----------



## Jem

Aye didn't take you long to switch allegiances though did it ....

not that I can blame you, she does have a great physique & better boobies than me


----------



## Gza1

Loving the thread!!

Marzia Prince, thinks shes a Gaspari athlete, soory if it needs re-sizing


----------



## Jem

Oh yeah she is on that vid with trish & ava that I posted - nice body !


----------



## Jay.32

Rosanne should be a good insperation to you females!!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

chilisi said:


> There's a milf thread for ladies like that mate


 I got the hint off Jem mate:cool: no need to gang up on me:laugh:


----------



## MissBC

Gza1 said:


> Loving the thread!!
> 
> Marzia Prince, thinks shes a Gaspari athlete, soory if it needs re-sizing


wowzers :thumb:


----------



## TH0R

Gza1 said:


> Loving the thread!!
> 
> Marzia Prince, thinks shes a Gaspari athlete, soory if it needs re-sizing


Man, she is so so hot:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## mrmasive

Jem said:


> Ok sorry folks
> 
> Jelena & Jaime :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 34698
> 
> 
> View attachment 34699


Does Jamie have a surname????

:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

Gza1 said:


> Loving the thread!!
> 
> Marzia Prince, thinks shes a Gaspari athlete, soory if it needs re-sizing


top one for me here


----------



## MissBC

hilly said:


> top one for me here


here u go


----------



## hilly

MissBC ure a star. Ive just spent the last 15 mins looking at every pic of her i can find. She is now on the background of my laptop haha.


----------



## SALKev

MissBC said:


> here u go


I love you.


----------



## MillionG

Gza1 said:


> Loving the thread!!
> 
> Marzia Prince, thinks shes a Gaspari athlete, soory if it needs re-sizing


Oh my!


----------



## Captain Hero

Gza1 said:


> Loving the thread!!
> 
> Marzia Prince, thinks shes a Gaspari athlete, soory if it needs re-sizing





Jay.32 said:


> Rossanne Harte.... wow, im in love
> 
> View attachment 35244


Both great bodies :thumb:


----------



## MissBC

hilly said:


> MissBC ure a star. Ive just spent the last 15 mins looking at every pic of her i can find. She is now on the background of my laptop haha.


hahahah happy to help :thumb:


----------



## Was_Eric

MissBC said:


> here u go


ger t shirt is too small


----------



## Milky

I love this girl............. in so many ways....






:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## SALKev

gemilky69 said:


> I love this girl............. in so many ways....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


A no clothes version would be HOT! :thumb:


----------



## Irish Beast

MissBC said:


> here u go


I think im in love! With a human being for a change!


----------



## Captain Hero

gemilky69 said:


> I love this girl............. in so many ways....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


Impressive


----------



## MissBC

Irish Beast said:


> I think im in love! With a human being for a change!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gza1

MissBC said:


> here u go


she is fiiiiine!!!


----------



## Gza1

few more finds..


----------



## Jay.32

Rosanna Harte being a bit cheeky:whistling:


----------



## weeman

Jay.32 said:


> Rosanna Harte being a bit cheeky:whistling:
> 
> View attachment 35406


gooooooood daaaaaaaaaaaaamn!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

It's all a bit quiet in these men and women threads so I am off to find some women for inspiration ....


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> It's all a bit quiet in these men and women threads so I am off to find some women for inspiration ....


...heathermills....??:laugh:


----------



## Jem

cannot stand the b!atch T - never could ....


----------



## Tommy10

Jem said:


> cannot stand the b!atch T - never could ....
> 
> View attachment 35531
> 
> 
> View attachment 35532
> 
> 
> View attachment 35533


pic 3... :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

Jem said:


> It's all a bit quiet in these men and women threads so I am off to find some women for inspiration ....
> 
> View attachment 35528
> 
> 
> View attachment 35529
> 
> 
> View attachment 35530


They certainly inspire me.. :bounce: :whistling:


----------



## LeeA

chilisi said:


> Dena Westerfield
> 
> View attachment 35643


Shes actually gone too far IMO.....does she actually need to wear a bikini top - she actually looks like a man with a wig wearing a bikini!!!


----------



## weeman

LeeA said:


> Shes actually gone too far IMO.....does she actually need to wear a bikini top - she actually looks like a man with a wig wearing a bikini!!!


mate thats a stupid thing to say on here,really disrespectful tbh......


----------



## LeeA

weeman said:


> mate thats a stupid thing to say on here,really disrespectful tbh......


I didnt mean it disrespectfully at all mate, apologies if it came across like that.....dont get me wrong I can really really appreciate the work, time & effort shes put in to get to that shape & size etc I'm not dissing that at all.... but IMO she's just gone a little too far & lost.....how shall I put it.....her feminine attributes, perhaps thats the look she was going for or perhaps a boob job would sort things out!!!

Lee


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## SALKev

^Corr!! She's a fiiiine woman :beer:


----------



## Jem

Been a while since I saw one .....

Sick as a parrot now though - just found Frank's little sister ...Kyla McGrath

Genetics or what :thumb:


----------



## Jem




----------



## Gym Bunny

I've always loved Oleysa Novik


----------



## Mark W H

I'd love to have the time to look through all 41 pages but i'm supposed to be working. Some interesting body choices for the pics, tending more to muscle than fitness. Gym bunny and Jem, you should def have your pics up here, :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

Seeing as bloke of the day thread is running again, it's time to get the better thread going.. 

6a7Kf1e5lEI[/MEDIA]]





She has tons of videos... :drool:


----------



## Jem

Well I cannot see anything !


----------



## SALKev

I can see it...

If no one else can I'll look like a right nutter


----------



## Jem

SALKev said:


> I can see it...
> 
> If no one else can I'll look like a right nutter


I have add ons disabled - prob that - having problems with pc at the min sal  - sure she is lovely !

was just looking back through the last posts and noticed that the thread died when some bloke started taking the p!ss - what a surprise eh ....

When you take a look at the type of woman the men have opted for on the other thread [option B] and what the women on the board aspire to [option C] it is quite interesting !

Clearly we women aren't training to attract the men - whereas men [in most cases] are


----------



## RF67

Jem said:


> I have add ons disabled - prob that - having problems with pc at the min sal  - sure she is lovely !
> 
> was just looking back through the last posts and noticed that the thread died when some bloke started taking the p!ss - what a surprise eh ....
> 
> When you take a look at the type of woman the men have opted for on the other thread [option B] and what the women on the board aspire to [option C] it is quite interesting !
> 
> Clearly we women aren't training to attract the men - whereas men [in most cases] are


If you have a body like Linny..we're talking lol


----------



## Kate1976

Jem said:


> When you take a look at the type of woman the men have opted for on the other thread [option B] and what the women on the board aspire to [option C] it is quite interesting !
> 
> Clearly we women aren't training to attract the men - whereas men [in most cases] are


Funny..... I thought that too Em....lol!


----------



## Jem

Kate1976 said:


> Funny..... I thought that too Em....lol!


Strange isnt it ? They all just want cardio bunnies I think


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> Strange isnt it ? They all just want cardio bunnies I think


Just because B is their preffered choice doesn't mean we don't like C aswell


----------



## Jem

WRT said:


> Just because B is their preffered choice doesn't mean we don't like C aswell


very diplomatic tom :thumb:


----------



## WRT

Jem said:


> very diplomatic tom :thumb:


Lol I'd happily date someone with either types of those bodies:thumbup1:


----------



## EXTREME

I thought I'd chip in a few here;

1. Rachael Grice - Miss Universe

2. Malika Zitouni - Miss Universe

3. Jo Fairbairn - Miss Britain.


----------



## Jem

Nice choice !...Louise R too of course and Kristelle Sammons


----------



## SALKev

She might be just a little bit small for you..but her accent makes up for it 

and yes, I agree on that last point.

However if you think about it like this, it makes sense...

I think that is the equivalent of a womanly man ie typical puff to you ladies - mostly a big turnoff.

Men are naturally supposed to be stronger than women so they would look for a strong man not the twit that spends more time doing his hair than *insert manly activity here*.

So on the flipside, women are naturally supposed to be 'soft' (can't think of a better word) so a man would look for a woman that is physically the polar opposite to what he should be like.

The idea that these women to most guys are turnoffs is understandable, it's more the way some guys put it accross that makes you hate them for it.


----------



## SALKev

Late again :tongue:


----------



## Kate1976

I'm not gay...but I want Malika's glutes....wow!


----------



## MillionG

SALKev said:


> Seeing as bloke of the day thread is running again, it's time to get the better thread going..
> 
> 6a7Kf1e5lEI[/MEDIA]]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has tons of videos... :drool:


Watch the HD ones..

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## EXTREME

Someone want a Louise Rogers one too......................


----------



## yummymummy79

Kate1976 said:


> I'm not gay...but I want Malika's glutes....wow!


Lordy, that is one hell of a well trained bootay!

Louise Rogers is one of my faves at present too. This thread is definitely getting me back in the training mood!


----------



## Will Temple

Ava Cowan, my ultimate dream woman :wub: :drool: :wub: :drool:


----------



## Jem

Yep we want her delts !

Louise is a lovely person as well ...if I was that hot, I'd prob be right up me own ass lol


----------



## WRT

MillionG said:


> Watch the HD ones..
> 
> :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


Don't know if it's me but videos and pics of random women who I don't even know do fck all for me, makes me laugh when you lot are letching over them:lol: :lol: :lol:

Although I must say that did make me twinge.


----------



## weeman

SALKev said:


> Seeing as bloke of the day thread is running again, it's time to get the better thread going..
> 
> 6a7Kf1e5lEI[/MEDIA]]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has tons of videos... :drool:


i really REALLY want to spot her as she does those dive bomb press ups:drool:



EXTREME said:


> I thought I'd chip in a few here;
> 
> 1. Rachael Grice - Miss Universe
> 
> 2. Malika Zitouni - Miss Universe
> 
> 3. Jo Fairbairn - Miss Britain.





EXTREME said:


> Someone want a Louise Rogers one too......................


god i love being an Extreme athlete,its such a hardship having to look at these women :lol: :lol:


----------



## TprLG

Hummnahummnahummna...

When I grow up... LMAO


----------



## Zara-Leoni

TprLG said:


> Hummnahummnahummna...
> 
> When I grow up... LMAO
> 
> View attachment 41025
> 
> 
> View attachment 41026


The 2nd pic of Monica is awesome I love her shape :thumbup1:


----------



## Jungle

SALKev said:


> Seeing as bloke of the day thread is running again, it's time to get the better thread going..
> 
> 6a7Kf1e5lEI[/MEDIA]]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has tons of videos... :drool:


I watch her vids all the time...and I cant help it

...I even know where she lives...

...Is there something wrong with me?...


----------



## TprLG

Zara-Leoni said:


> The 2nd pic of Monica is awesome I love her shape :thumbup1:


I know right! She's got the best legs I've ever seen!


----------



## mal

hers my bird of the day,she's not a bb so hope it doesnt

offend thee


----------



## Kate1976

Will Temple said:


> Ava Cowan, my ultimate dream woman :wub: :drool: :wub: :drool:


Totally agree - she and Valerie Waugaman are in my "I want her physique pls" folder!


----------



## Jem

Letting you off just this once mal - you cheeky chancer you ;-)


----------



## SALKev




----------



## Jem

Perfick Sal !


----------



## MikeyGG

Damn didnt work!!


----------



## Greenspin

TprLG said:


> View attachment 41025


Actually, I would not mind her shape

all over my body!


----------



## RACK

Lindsay Kaye


----------



## engllishboy

RACK said:


> Lindsay Kaye


Woah! I'd do things to her that.......she'd probably laugh at  BITCH!!!!

Seriously though, that body is amazing!


----------



## evad

RACK said:


> Lindsay Kaye


yes

that is all


----------



## RACK

Some more for you mate



















and rest on here

http://lindsaykayefitness.com/main/gallery/fitness


----------



## Kerrse




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Jem said:


> Seeing as the Bloke of the Day Thread is on page 43, and has still managed to remain in the confines of General, I thought we could do the same for the women.
> 
> So fitness girls, ordinary girls but no munters and no overly provocative pics [or it will get moved to AL]
> 
> Get posting :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


The rest of the women in this thread don't even come close to how unbelievably attractive this woman is. Man alive!


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

Quality thread, thankyou and please continue


----------



## Suprakill4

weeman said:


> chickentuna from bodybuilding.com :thumbup1:


Good call mate!!! Im constantly on bodybuildi9ng.com "admiring" the womans physiques on there whilst at work!


----------



## Suprakill4

hilly said:


> MissBC ure a star. Ive just spent the last 15 mins looking at every pic of her i can find. She is now on the background of my laptop haha.


Yeah.........right............. thats what you was doing with those 15 minutes........ lol


----------



## H22civic

Cant remember if shes been posted but figured a few more wouldnt do any harm. Absolute stunner! :thumbup1:

Larissa Reis


----------



## jonb19

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: *STUNNER* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Kerrse

She would be a lot nicer if she better quality fakes tits they look to fake lol


----------



## H22civic

Kerrse said:


> She would be a lot nicer if she better quality fakes tits they look to fake lol


Im no expert on fake boobs but i would say the reason you think theyre too fake looking is due to her low bodyfat making the implants more visible or somthing to that effect( any of the girls on her with fake boobs, feel free to correct me).

I love fake tits though so she gets a massive :thumb: from me.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

PMSL. this thread is AWESOMMMMMMMEEEEE


----------



## AlbertSteptoe

barrettmma said:


> PMSL. this thread is AWESOMMMMMMMEEEEE


 why?


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

AlbertSteptoe said:


> why?


because some of the comments are hilarious


----------



## Raptor

Just taken and posted on her facebook page, you all know who it is....


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

YES BACK ON!! Keep em coming!!!


----------



## Greenspin

In the above pic, the tap reflection in the mirror looks like a currently occupied silver jonny? The tap knows she is hot!


----------



## Wardy211436114751

This thread is awesome! Can we not post any girls with square jaws though they kinda scare me...


----------



## Wardy211436114751




----------



## Wardy211436114751

Jenn Pacey pretty damn hot IMO


----------



## hsmann87

Amrit Dhaliwal

Very successful businesswoman also:thumb:



^^^awww that's wifey right thurrr :lol:


----------



## bighead1985

SkInHeAd said:


>


I feel sick


----------



## bighead1985

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 34852
> 
> 
> View attachment 34853
> 
> 
> View attachment 34854
> 
> 
> View attachment 34855
> 
> 
> View attachment 34856


Who is that?


----------



## bighead1985




----------



## bighead1985

http://www.about-muscle.com/img/jamie-eason-28.jpg


----------



## layla

anymore pics lol.


----------



## H22civic

Fvck it, this threads too good to die again.  Not sure if some of these have been posted before but anyhow....

Jodie Minear





































Marzia Prince














































And, just because you can never have enough.....Jamie Eason. :thumb:


----------



## bighead1985

Yes!!! Love the pics!


----------



## Milky

H22civic said:


> Fvck it, this threads too good to die again.  Not sure if some of these have been posted before but anyhow....
> 
> Jodie Minear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marzia Prince
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just because you can never have enough.....Jamie Eason. :thumb:


Man alive, only a real god could manufacture ladies that look that fu**ing good !!


----------



## bighead1985

Miss Prince is lovely


----------



## paul81

this thread is relevent to my interests :lol:

please keep alive


----------



## Milky

No words needed.


----------



## paul81

gemilky69 said:


> View attachment 58345
> 
> 
> No words needed.


 :drool:


----------



## bry1979

how have i missed this thread!!


----------



## Gazzak

some very sexy ones


----------



## Sub-Zero

Amanda Latona

A stunner:drool: :drool:


----------



## TheEnglishHulk

Jake H said:


> the bottom one is my fav of this thread thx jem


X2


----------



## bighead1985

Keeping the thread alive!!


----------



## maverick1888

Pscarb said:


> she is very nice i would probably leave the wife for her.....lol


Cabs u have a word to many, Probably, is the word


----------



## paul81

H22civic said:


> Fvck it, this threads too good to die again.  Not sure if some of these have been posted before but anyhow....


possibly pure perfection!!! :thumb:


----------



## lukeee

Man alive im gunna go blind!!


----------



## bighead1985

Just cant keep away!!!!


----------



## Hera

My lord! Some of these women are unbelievable! So jealous!


----------



## bighead1985

Katy said:


> My lord! Some of these women are unbelievable! So jealous!


Ha ha ha Your on your way!


----------



## sakso

The Gimp said:


> Can we have more than one woman each day then?.
> 
> Anyway, Gina Carano. Strike force fighter.
> 
> Hard as nails and tasty to boot.


I would lick her feet when they are sweaty. GODDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## bighead1985

Your a sick man Sakso.................................But I like it


----------



## sakso

Katy said:


> My lord! Some of these women are unbelievable! So jealous!


why jealous Katy?!! you are not far off yourself. look how far you've come mate. I bet you'd be laughing at your own texts in 4-5 months time. just keep it up mate.


----------



## big steve

how to hell did i miss this one!


----------



## bowen86

*adds picture of jodie marsh*

Maybe not....


----------



## Matt 1

Jodie Minear


----------



## Matt 1

Jen stano


----------



## JG123

natalie lowe:


----------



## JG123

i think its just because shes in leggings haha


----------



## Rusty_Mann

Monica Martin ... Check it on YOU TUBE.. her american indian teaser 18+ sign in .. nice !!!!


----------



## Hayesy

Jessica Alba My oh My


----------



## H22civic

Larrisa Reis is absolute perfection imo.


----------



## -AC-

Ashley sky


----------



## mal




----------



## asc

big steve said:


> how to hell did i miss this one!


X2!


----------



## stuart.s

Justforeffect said:


> Cant get enought of this woman at the minute


now she is perfection in my eyes!!!


----------



## secondhandsoul

Ok I appreciate she may be a little tom boyish for some of the lads here but I think she is chocolate. Definitely would.


----------



## Sub-Zero

WOW!!!


----------

